# das mal wieder erfrischend!



## audiobahn (13. September 2007)

hey people,

war ja klar das die rahmen wieder teurer werden.

wenn ich nicht irre sind sie binnen drei jahren um bis zu 30% gestiegen.

das mal heftig.

aber ich kanns euch erklären. die produktion ist ausgelastet - nicolai rules eben - also wird nochmals kräftig an der kurbel gedreht.

ja so ist das nunmal.

ich finde das ein wenig respektlos.

genauso shice finde ich dieses übetriebene gehype hier im forum.

nicolai ist eine absolute premiummarke. trotzdem sollte nicht vergessen werden dass auch nicolai fehler macht ( siehe verschiedene threads )

und wenn sich dann jemand persönlich auf den schlipps getreten fühlt weil man die qualität logischerweise auch hier im forum bemängelt, dann mal gute nacht
kundennähe und kundenfeundlichkeit.

wer solche preise erhebt sollte auch einfach besser mit kritik umgehen können.

gelobt wird hier genug


mir ist beim anblick der neuen preisliste vorhin wirklich die spucke weggeblieben

nacht allerseits!


----------



## flyingscot (13. September 2007)

Stimmt, Nicolai habe ich auch gerade von meiner Wunschliste gestrichen, da das Helius FR 250 Euro teurer geworden ist... Premium hin oder her, ich brauch kein Statussymbol.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (13. September 2007)

audiobahn schrieb:


> hey people,
> 
> genauso shice finde ich dieses übetriebene gehype hier im forum.



Das ist hier doch ein Nicolai Forum  
In ein Rocky Forum wirst du auch gehype finden betriffend Rocky räder, oder?


----------



## audiobahn (13. September 2007)

naja, ich meine man soll sich aber auch nicht verarschen oder unterbuttern lassen.

wenn ein nicolairahmen mal offensichtlich nicht100% das werk verlässt sollte man sich nicht gleich ne rüge einstecken müssen vom forumsbetreuer.

dafür halten wir doch diesen laden am leben oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2007)

audiobahn schrieb:


> hey people,
> 
> war ja klar das die rahmen wieder teurer werden.
> 
> ...




  DANKE @ audiobahn

1000%tige zustimmung. 
bin schon seit 1999 Nicolai kunde und fahrer,- 
aber solche rahmenpreise (mal schnell in DM umgerechnet)
 hätte vor ein paar jahren NIEMAND zu machen gewagt ! ! ! 
in dieser hinsicht ist es ne absolute frechheit.
 

auch wenn es die Fa.Nicolai nicht hören möchte.


----------



## c_w (13. September 2007)

audiobahn schrieb:


> naja, ich meine man soll sich aber auch nicht verarschen oder unterbuttern lassen.
> 
> wenn ein nicolairahmen mal offensichtlich nicht100% das werk verlässt sollte man sich nicht gleich ne rüge einstecken müssen vom forumsbetreuer.
> 
> dafür halten wir doch diesen laden am leben oder?



Hm, sowas in die Richtung hab ich leider auch gedacht, als ich den Rueffel von Falco bzgl. des Rados gelesen habe... des Threasd wars doch, oder?


----------



## Nose (13. September 2007)

vielleicht erklärt nicolai hier ja mal die preispolitik.


ist ja nicht so dass wir uns sinnvollen argumenten verschließen würden.

nein, ich denke wenn man das in ruhe erklärt und vernünftige argumente für die preispolitik vorbringt ist schnell mal ein kunde gewonnen der sagt, "na wenn das so ist, dann ist es für mich ok!".

vielleicht aber ist ja der stundensatz der hier registrierten nicolaimitarbeiter so hoch dass eine erklärung schlichtweg unrentabel ist...

andernfalls solltet ihr wirklich mal in die tasten hauen!

grüße


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (13. September 2007)

Wo findet man denn die neue Preisliste?


----------



## c_w (13. September 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> vielleicht erklärt nicolai hier ja mal die preispolitik.
> 
> 
> ist ja nicht so dass wir uns sinnvollen argumenten verschließen würden.
> ...



Na, primär liest hier wohl nur Falco und der macht ja bekanntlich gerade Urlaub. Hat er sich ja auch verdient ;-)
Obwohl man schonmal ein bisserl neidisch sein kann, dass er sich dafür im Nicolai Fuhrpark bedienen kann *g* Wsl kann er dann auch den ein oder anderen Downhill als Testfahrt deklarieren ;-)


----------



## audiobahn (13. September 2007)

ich habe noch einige insiderinformationen zum thema preispolitik.
diese möchte ich hier nicht erläutern, da es schlichtweg unfair wäre informationen aus "unbekannter" quelle hervorzubrigen.

fakt ist jedoch, dass wir als nicolaikunden durchaus mal zurückschiessen sollten wenn man aufgrund einer "hochheitsverletzung" mal eins auf den deckel kriegt.

es gibt weltweit auch noch andere marken deren preise exorbitant hoch sind.

vor jahren gab es doch in usa dieses in mode geratene image : teuer = gut.

ich hoffe nicolai will dieses nicht wieder auferleben lassen.


----------



## botswana23 (13. September 2007)

Also ich war auch gerade daran mir mein Rad zusammenzustellen, mit einem Helius CC. Als ich den Preis gerade gesehen habe dachte ich zuerst die haben vielleicht jetzt den DT Swiss Dämpfer serie, aber leider weit gefehlt.

Eine Erhöhung um ca. 13% wird man kaum mit der standard Ausrede "teurer Rohstoff Alu" abwälzen können.

Schade mein absoluter Traum war ein Helius CC, aber so und Tschüßßßß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibor-sonic (13. September 2007)

Wo habt ihr denn die Preise her?
Auf der Nicolai Seite sind noch die 2007 Preise !!!


----------



## mtbedu (13. September 2007)

Schau doch unter "frames" und dann unter die Rahmenbilder scrollen.


----------



## ewoq (13. September 2007)

wenn euch die preise zu hoch sind kauft woanders.


----------



## sibor-sonic (13. September 2007)

oh ha, ok, aber was ist dann jetzt gültig?
Gut das ich schon vor vier Wochen bestellt habe


----------



## Schoschi (13. September 2007)

Na wennst die Rahmen einzeln anklickst steht drunter der neue Preis.
Kann mich eurer Meinung nur anschließen. Konnte zum Modellwechsel letzten Jahres noch nen Restposten abgreifen. Anscheinend ist die Nachfrage doch sehr hoch. Die Teile sind schon klasse und aber ob der Preis noch gerechtfertigt ist? Mit Blick in meinen Geldbeutel gefallen mir diverse andere Hersteller auch immer besser.........

Grüße


----------



## Schoschi (13. September 2007)

hat sich jetzt überschnitten beim posten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpreacher (13. September 2007)

auch ich hatte mir schon ein helius fr oder cc in gedanken zusammengestellt. ich fand schon die preise 07 heavy, aber die jetzige preiserhöhung ist für mich nicht zu rechtfertigen. ich werde mich wohl ei anderen herstellern umsehen MÜSSEN


----------



## xas (13. September 2007)

Genau das dachte ich auch, als ich die Preise gesehen habe. Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Argon CC kaufen, da muss man schon ein wenig sparen. Jetzt ist der Rahmen um fast 150 Euro teurer geworden (10%!) und schon letztes Jahr gab es einen ähnlich deutlichen Preisanstieg. Der alte Preis war das Limit für mein persönliches Preis-/Leistungsempfinden - deutsche Wertarbeit hin oder her. Ich hätte jetzt bei dem Rahmen immer das Gefühl, einen schlechten Deal gemacht zu haben. Vielleicht wird es jetzt der schöne Touareg Titan-Rahmen von Van Nicholas, der zudem 200 Euro günstiger ist...

Mich würde eine Begründung für den Preisanstieg mal interessieren - oder will man die Preiselastizität der Nachfrager ausloten? Vielleicht hat man auch einen Blick zuviel auf Storck geworfen (ich sage nur Rebelion ;-)


----------



## roelant (13. September 2007)

1/2 off topic, aber hier verkauft Nicolai einige restposten:

http://nicolai-bikes.blogspot.com/


----------



## Motivatus (14. September 2007)

Ja schei... hab mich kurz gefreut, dacht mir nur, ja wieder schön vorbildlich von Nicolai schon gleich die neue page oben...Bis ich dann die preise gesehen hab, bei aller Liebe ein Hardtail für "1.378,96 EUR" ne Danke dafür bau ich mir fast nen komplettes, vorher wars auch schon nicht geschenkt aber jetzt? Vielleicht sollt ich meins nicht mehr fahren, könnte ja seltenheitswert kriegen "Das is noch das Modell vor der Inflation" Nee das wars dann wohl...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. September 2007)

1699  anstelle von 1499  für einen ufo-ds Rahmen-?!  Gut daß ich ihn bereits vor der Währungsreform erworben habe!


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2007)

Motivatus schrieb:


> Ja schei... hab mich kurz gefreut, dacht mir nur, ja wieder schön vorbildlich von Nicolai schon gleich die neue page oben...Bis ich dann die preise gesehen hab, bei aller Liebe ein Hardtail für "1.378,96 EUR" ne Danke dafür bau ich mir fast nen komplettes, vorher wars auch schon nicht geschenkt aber jetzt? Vielleicht sollt ich meins nicht mehr fahren, könnte ja seltenheitswert kriegen "Das is noch das Modell vor der Inflation" Nee das wars dann wohl...



bedenkt man,- 
das  ich vor  ein paar jahren für ein "neune" BASS rahmen inkl. dämpfer 1290,-DM
 umgerechnet (665 euro) bezahlt habe.


----------



## Nuckelpinne (14. September 2007)

"Was fällt denen eigentlich ein??"
Nun, was fällt mir eigentlich dazu ein?

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Kalle mit seiner neuen Firma "UT" und der Entwicklung  der G-Boxx an die Grenze der Finanzierbarkeit gelangt ist. Würde mich überraschen, wenn UT, ohne Unterstützung aus der Industrie, schon schwarze Zahlen schriebe. 
Solange dem so ist wird der Finanzierungsdurst halt über die Turbo-Milchkuh Nicolai gestillt.

Ist an und für sich ja kein Problem, nur sollte vieleicht im Zuge der PR eine Preiserhöhung, mit der sich auf dem Markt befindlichen Zielgruppe, besser kommuniziert werden.

A la: "Wenn ihr wollt, dass ihr in x Jahren ein bezahlbares, funktionierendes, leichtes und erprobtes Riemen-Getriebebike im Wohnzimmer stehen habt, dann kauft gefälligst jetzt ein Nicolai!" "Ja, Falco, zu Befehl....."

Aber so....., die neuen Preise klammheimlich in die 2008 Webpräsens eingeschmuggelt und UNS damit alleine lassen.

Wenn das mal nicht nach hinten losgeht......

Dazu fällt mir nun doch nichts mehr ein.

Doch, hab euch trotzdem lieb   extra


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bedenkt man,-
> das  ich vor  ein paar jahren für ein "neune" BASS rahmen inkl. dämpfer 1290,-DM
> umgerechnet (665 euro) bezahlt habe.




WAAAS 
1290,-DM. für einen mountainbike rahmen !?!  
(zitat von meiner frau)

die heutigen -N- preise  werden ihr verschwiegen.
(herzinfarktgefahr )


"Lange Rede kurzer Sinn" 
 entweder wird beim nächsten  rahmen  auf dem Nicolai-restposten markt zugeschlagen,- 
 oder man findet einen günstigen notverkauf  hier im bikemarkt ,-oder ebay.
 


denn ich muss auch,-
 meine  kinder in den kindergarten schicken,-
 mein haus abbezahlen,-
mein auto reaprieren,-
und mal ne woche in die sonne fahren,-
 und morgens meine brötchen kaufen können,-

oder mein hobby sein lassen.


----------



## Tuti (14. September 2007)

Zittert ihr nicht alle schon vor  Falco Mille  ?


----------



## roelant (14. September 2007)

Seit einige Jahre sind die Arbeitslohne, der verwendete Technik, Rohstoffe usw sicher gestiegen. Ihre Arbeitslohne doch auch seit der DM-Zeit?  

Meine Theorie: Getreide sind etwa 25% teurer geworden, weil man mehr sachen verbaut für "Bio-Ethanol" und weniger für menschlicher Verbrauch (Fakto). Deswegen sind die Bierpreise auch in Steigung.
Wenn Kalle, Falco usw ein frisches trinken nach einen Tag harter arbeit , mussen sie mehr zahlen. 
Solche sachen werden auf die Rahmenpreisen umgerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (14. September 2007)

Tuti schrieb:


> Zittert ihr nicht alle schon vor  Falco Mille  ?



Diese Forum gibt es für uns... Nicht für Falco. Bis jetzt hat das doch für fast jeder geklappt?


----------



## Tuti (14. September 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Seit einige Jahre sind die Arbeitslohne, der verwendete Technik, Rohstoffe usw sicher gestiegen. Ihre Arbeitslohne doch auch seit der DM-Zeit?
> 
> Meine Theorie: Getreide sind etwa 25% teurer geworden, weil man mehr sachen verbaut für "Bio-Ethanol" und weniger für menschlicher Verbrauch (Fakto). Deswegen sind die Bierpreise auch in Steigung.
> Wenn Kalle, Falco usw ein frisches trinken nach einen Tag harter arbeit , mussen sie mehr zahlen.
> Solche sachen werden auf die Rahmenpreisen umgerechnet.


----------



## wosch (14. September 2007)

Hallo,
trotzdem ich nicht gerne viel Geld ausgebe, finde ich jedoch die hohen Preise für die Nicolai-Rahmen angemessen.
Die Tatsache, dass viel Geld in die Entwicklung (bei welcher Firma auch immer) fließt, ist völlig in Ordnung, denn Entwicklung kostet viel Geld. 
Mehr als Nachahmung. 
Es ist nun mal so, dass mit den heutigen Preisen die zukünftigen Ideen realisiert werden.  
Außerdem kostet es auch etwas mehr Geld, wenn man lange Garantiezeiten einräumt, sich überdurchschnittlich kulant verhält und sehr gute Qualität liefert.  
Wenn man sich allein die Schweißnähte ansieht, wünscht man sich dem Schweißer ein Top-Gehalt!

Gruß
Wosch


----------



## Verris (14. September 2007)

Ein Helius CC oder FR ist ein Traum und wird es wohl auch immer bleiben. 

Für den preisbewussten Käufer eines Nicolairahmens hier noch ein Link:

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/default.php?cPath=21_386_364&osCsid=21f685cea9d4b4e5c35c64b01ca156c1


----------



## chridsche (14. September 2007)

Nuckelpinne schrieb:


> "
> 
> Aber so....., die neuen Preise klammheimlich in die 2008 Webpräsens eingeschmuggelt und UNS damit alleine lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. September 2007)

ich find es gut, erhöht für alle die schon einen Rahmen haben den Wiederverkaufswert


----------



## Korbinator (14. September 2007)

Generell kann ich auch nur heulen, wenn ich die neuen Preise sehe. Zum Glück gab´s beim 08er Helius FR keine Änderungen, weshalb ich noch ein 07er gekauft habe.

Die Preise erklären sich sicher nicht mit Kalle´s UT, sondern vielleicht mit folgenden Faktoren:

-Lohnnebenkosten in D kosten den Arbeitgeber mehr als das Nettogehalt, oder bekommt Ihr netto das, was Ihr brutto habt? Bei mir ist es weniger als die Hälfte. Und bei -N- sitzt ja nicht nur ein Schweisser.

-In Taiwan können die grossen Fabriken Rahmen - auch namhafter "Edelhersteller" - für unter 50,- Euro herstellen, das kostet hier der Strom schon fast...

-Die neuesten CNC-Maschinen kosten halt eben übelst Geld, vor Allem, wenn die auch aus Europa kommen und nicht aus China.

-Ein Racing- und Testteam gibt´s auch nicht für umme, die Jungs wollen auch Geld und Material.

-Die Entwicklung und das häufige Bruzzeln von neuen Test-Rahmen bindet teure Personalkapazitäten, ganz zu schweigen von der CAD-Bastelei vorher beim Design eines neuen oder überarbeiteten Rahmens.

-Solange der Käufer die gehypten Produkte zu dem Preis abnimmt, geht´s doch

Gruss


----------



## mtbedu (14. September 2007)

Aber haltet euch schon mal vorsichtshalber fest, wenn die sonderwunschpreisliste demnächst erscheinen wird... Mittlerweile nervt's wirklich, wie viele einen eloxrahmen fahren, bzw. im wohnzimmer stehen haben.
Vielleicht wird es aber auch einen hauch von positiveffekt geben wie z.b. "noch mehr service für noch mehr geld"? Persönliche rahmenanlieferung?


----------



## Langstrumpf (14. September 2007)

gelten die preise ab dem 1. september, so wie im vorjahr, oder besteht die möglichkeit, noch einen 07er rahmen zu ordern? weiss das einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. September 2007)

der ein oder andere Rahmen wird bestimmt noch zu haben sein,einfach
mal anrufen.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2007)

vergleichbares  -MADE IN GERMANY- were ja ein Votec .

da ist die preisliste "deutlich" kleiner ,- ok.aber natürlich auch nicht so individuell wie bei -N- 

 klaa steckt bei -N- viel mehr Kopfschmalz hinter,-

aber immerhin ist Votec auch ein (teurer) standort Deutschland.

deshalb zieht das argument nicht  ganz  ^^


----------



## chridsche (14. September 2007)

...soweit ich weiß sind aus 07 nur noch Rahmen und Kompletträder aus dem aktuellem Bestandslager von Nicolai verfügbar, alles was jetzt bestellt wird sind 08er Modelle. roelant hatte einen Link gepostet


----------



## race-dog (14. September 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich find es gut, erhöht für alle die schon einen Rahmen haben den Wiederverkaufswert




Das stimmt leider nicht ganz ich habe mir 2004 ein Ufo DS gekauft mit Steckachse und Eloxierung für 1800, der Rahmen wir bei Auktionen so um die 800 gehandelt. Und das ist chon ein ganz schöner Verlust wenn man bedenkt das auch noch immer 2 Jahre Garantie dabei sind.

SCHADE!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. September 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> vergleichbares  -MADE IN GERMANY- were ja ein Votec .
> 
> da ist die preisliste "deutlich" kleiner ,- ok.aber natürlich auch nicht so individuell wie bei -N-
> 
> ...



Votec war aber auch schon ein paar mal "Pleite"


----------



## dadsi (14. September 2007)

Qualität hat seinen Preis, die Jungs verstehen fahrbar ihr Handwerk, jeder darf selbst entscheiden...
ich kann mich noch erinnern an Zeiten, da hat ein Passat 7.990 DM gekostet.
Entscheidend ist doch wohl: ist ein Gut preiswert 
und diese Einschätzung  ist individuell und höchst persönlich.
Im Übrigen ist alles, auch bei bikes eine Frage von Angebot und Nachfrage, egal wie das den einzelnen schmerzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. September 2007)

Jetzt will ich auch mal was dazu absenfteln Ich hab mir 2003 ein HeliusDH bestellt,2004 dann ein Helius ST bekommen,ich hab mich noch gewundert weshalb ich nicht den Rahmen den ich bestellt hatte bekommen hab...
Naja,....O Text von Falco war dann wohl:den Bauen wir nicht mehr...,ok einverstanden, des Dingens hat ja auch mehr Federweg ,2005 gebrochen ok, 2005 Rahmen repariert zurück bekommen,neues Federbein mit Aufpreis,2006 nen Riss am Unterrohr, ich habe dann einen neuen Hauptrahmen bekommen ,nen 2006er Helius ST Rahmen und ich muss sagen das ist ein Höllenteil,mir wurde bewusst das dieser Rahmen mein Fahrtechniches Potenzial ausreizen würde,.......so kam es dann auch Karre an nem Baum gesetzt und total zerstört.
Naja,war ja nicht viel kaputt,nur der Hauptrahmen,das hat dann nicht sooviel
gekostet und das Bike und ich Rollen immer noch 

Was ich damit sagen möchte,wenn ich diesen verflucht guten Service von NICOLAI nicht bekommen hätte,...hätte ich jetzt wohl ein anderes Hobby.

Geiz ist nicht geil!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. September 2007)

dadsi schrieb:


> Qualität hat seinen Preis, die Jungs verstehen fahrbar ihr Handwerk, jeder darf selbst entscheiden...
> ich kann mich noch erinnern an Zeiten, da hat ein Passat 7.990 DM gekostet.
> Entscheidend ist doch wohl: ist ein Gut preiswert
> und diese Einschätzung  ist individuell und höchst persönlich.
> Im Übrigen ist alles, auch bei bikes eine Frage von Angebot und Nachfrage, egal wie das den einzelnen schmerzt




 

Und das die Jungs da ihr Handwerk verstehen, davon darf sich auch jeder selbst überzeugen: Anrufen - Termin abklären - vielleicht gibt's ja auch eine Einzelführung - hinfahren und zuschauen. Ansonsten ist auch die Hausmesse  immer eine gute Gelegenheit.
Ich weiß, wo jedes einzelne Teil an meinen Nicolai-Rahmen gefertigt wurde, ich weiß, wer den Rahmen geschweißt hat und weiß, wer ihn nach meinen Vorstellungen gepulvert hat.
Das gibt mir ein gutes Gefühl, und das ist mir persönlich den Aufpreis wert (von globaler Wirtschaftspolitik und deren Auswirkungen auf Mensch und Umwelt fangen wir mal besser noch nicht an).
Wer auf dieses gute Gefühl verzichten möchte, oder darauf keinen Wert legt (alles Ansichtssache), verzichtet darauf und erwirbt ein anderes Produkt.

Kein Problem - einfach Marktwirtschaft

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Gerrit (15. September 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen möchte,wenn ich diesen verflucht guten Service von NICOLAI nicht bekommen hätte,...hätte ich jetzt wohl ein anderes Hobby.
> 
> Geiz ist nicht geil!
> Gruß Guru.



Einen ähnlich guten Service bekommt man (Erfahrung eines Bekannten) auch bei Specialized und sicherlich auch bei weiteren Herstellern. Und was es mit Geiz zu tun hat, wenn man eben nicht bereit ist, fast zwei Riesen für einen Rahmen auszugeben, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Ich bin ziemlich leicht zu begeistern, was MTB-Hardware angeht - aber irgendwo ist der Spaß dann vorbei. Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf Nicolai. Wenn man sich die einschlägige Klolektüre mal durchblättert, dann wird einem auffallen, dass man ohne weiteres fünf Riesen für ein Bike von der Stange ausgeben kann. Dafür kriege ich aber auch schon einen Viertakt Motocrosser vom Vorjahr.

Hätte ich meinen Helius FR Rahmen nicht mit etwas Glück in der Bucht geschossen, dann würde ich mit Sicherheit kein Nicolai fahren. Nicht, weil ich den Preis für nicht gerechtfertigt halte, sondern weil ich grundsätzlich keinen Bock habe, so viel Kohle für ein Bike anzulegen.


cheers,
gerrit


----------



## xMARTINx (15. September 2007)

vergleicht doch mal die rahmenpreise zu anderen herstellern,nicolai ist genauso teuer wie andere bietet dazu die möglichkeit den rahmen auf jeden seine bedürfnisse und wünsche anzupassen,wo gibts das bitte noch???


----------



## xas (15. September 2007)

Ich habe keinen Hersteller gesehen, der 1.300 Euro für ein Standard Alu-Hardtail Rahmen verlangt. Andere Premium-Marken aus Deutschland liegen deutlich darunter (Rotwild, Storck, Bergwerk, Votec...) oder aus dem Ausland (Specialized...).


----------



## audiobahn (15. September 2007)

Nuckelpinne schrieb:


> "Was fällt denen eigentlich ein??"
> Nun, was fällt mir eigentlich dazu ein?
> 
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Kalle mit seiner neuen Firma "UT" und der Entwicklung  der G-Boxx an die Grenze der Finanzierbarkeit gelangt ist. Würde mich überraschen, wenn UT, ohne Unterstützung aus der Industrie, schon schwarze Zahlen schriebe.
> ...





Hey super!


----------



## audiobahn (15. September 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> entweder wird beim nächsten  rahmen  auf dem Nicolai-restposten markt zugeschlagen,-
> oder man findet einen günstigen notverkauf  hier im bikemarkt ,-oder ebay.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## audiobahn (15. September 2007)

wie gesagt, baut nicolai faszienierende sachen.

wie ich aber schon im eingangspost schrieb:

jeder kann fehler machen (es betrifft mich nicht persönlich) , jedoch manchmal etwas herablassend zu wirken finde ich angesichts des "preisschmuggels" nicht o.K.

WIR haben nicolai großgemacht und das kann auch keiner abstreiten. und wenn jetzt der "neugewonnene" nicolai beigesterte quasi dazu dient die auftragsbücher voll zu bekommen, bitteschön!

nur, wenn nicolai glaubt, dass der kultfaktor nun gegen kultpreise abgelöst werden muss um das gleichgewicht zu halten, dann ist das schon bitter.

warum sollte ich z.b. ich eine getriebetechnologie mitfinanzieren wenn ich doch nur ein hardtail rocken will.

eine derartige preiserhöhung lässt nämlich ganz genau darauf schliessen.

mir könnte es eigentlich egal sein, denn ich hatte garnicht vor mir in nächster zeit eins zu holen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. September 2007)

xas schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Hersteller gesehen, der 1.300 Euro für ein Standard Alu-Hardtail Rahmen verlangt. Andere Premium-Marken aus Deutschland liegen deutlich darunter (Rotwild, Storck, Bergwerk, Votec...) oder aus dem Ausland (Specialized...).



Es wäre zumindest von den Randbedingungen vergleichbar, wenn du sagst, "andere Premium-Marken aus Deutschland, _die auch die komplette Fertigung in Deutschland betreiben_". Bei den von dir genannten vier Beispielen weiß ich mit Sicherheit, dass zwei davon definitiv nicht in Deutschland fertigen.

bike-it-easy


----------



## ibislover (15. September 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Es wäre zumindest von den Randbedingungen vergleichbar, wenn du sagst, "andere Premium-Marken aus Deutschland, _die auch die komplette Fertigung in Deutschland betreiben_". Bei den von dir genannten vier Beispielen weiß ich mit Sicherheit, dass zwei davon definitiv nicht in Deutschland fertigen.
> 
> bike-it-easy


also die fertigung in deutschland ist für nicolai hier ja eher ein nachteil. denn mal abgesehen von den getriebe geschichten sind die rahmen nix besonderes. größtenteils einfache vier- bzw. eingelenker, die seit jahren zwar stetigt ein wenig verfeinert wurden, aber nix wirklich neues bieten. das neue ion st ist so schon 1000mal von anderen marken gebaut wurden. außerdem ja eh nur ne kopie eines canyon torque!  (die im übrigen auch nur einen taiwanrahmen abgeändert/verbessert haben).

 einzigst die möglichkeit einiger optionen (zb. längeres steuerrohr, hr-maxle usw.) sprachen bisher wirklich für nicolai. pulvern lassen kann ich meinen in taiwan gefertigten rahmen auch so jederzeit, sollte mir die farbe nicht gefallen. vom handwerklichen ist kein unterschied vorhanden bzw. haben die taiwanesen uns zum teil schon überholt.

sollte der heluis fr 2008 zb. wirklich 250 euro teurer sein, möchte ich mal wissen womit das begründet wird. mit neuen umlenkhebel und neuen gussets?
preis/leistung muss stimmen. für was schönes, exklusives, inovatives usw. gerne auch ein wenig mehr preis als leistung. hier aber, speziell jetzt mal beim helius fr, steigt nur der preis und der gegenwert fehlt.

das mr. bike-it-easy eine etwas "rosarote brille" aufhat kann ich verstehen. schließlich ist er ja n-händler. 

just my 2 cents.

cheers,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (15. September 2007)

> das mr. bike-it-easy eine etwas "rosarote brille" aufhat kann ich verstehen. schließlich ist er ja n-händler.



Naja, ob es bei den Preisen einfacher wird ein N-Bike zu verkaufen bezweifel ich mal.
Es ist halt immer die Frage, was einem das Rad wert ist, diesen Betrag ist man dann halt bereit zu zahlen. 
Gruß Bettina


----------



## ibislover (15. September 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Naja, ob es bei den Preisen einfacher wird ein N-Bike zu verkaufen bezweifel ich mal...


das sagt ja keiner.
sondern es ist ein grund warum er so ein verfechter der marke bzw. des anscheinend so tollen made in germany "vorteils" ist. wo auch immer der liegen mag.

aber jetzt genug von mr. easy geredet! 
back to topic.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. September 2007)

ibislover schrieb:


> sollte der heluis fr 2008 zb. wirklich 250 euro teurer sein, möchte ich mal wissen womit das begründet wird. mit neuen umlenkhebel und neuen gussets?
> preis/leistung muss stimmen. für was schönes, exklusives, inovatives usw. gerne auch ein wenig mehr preis als leistung. hier aber, speziell jetzt mal beim helius fr, steigt nur der preis und der gegenwert fehlt.



ich persönlich stehe der preisentwicklung im gesamten Mountainbike Markt auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber und bei ner "wanna have" Marke wie Nicolai erst recht, aber dein beispiel der Helius Fr Rahmen hat für dieses Jahr neue Umlenkhebel, neue Druckstreben und komplett neue Gussets bekommen.
(siehst du auch auf den Bildern) Die Kinematik des Hinterbaus ist auch anders/neu da Umlenkhebel fast 10cm nach hinten gewandert, Druckstreben resultierend kürzer.

naja - man kann fast sagen das der neue Helius FR ne mehr oder minder komplette Neukonstruktion ist.

ob das den Preis rechtfertigt ist eine Frage die jeder für sich selber beantworten muss. Und ohne die Firma jetzt verteidigen zu wollen, aber auf dem Markt wird jeder von Jahr zu Jahr teurer (ich verweise jetzt mal auf DT und so gut wie jeden anderen auf dem Markt) - wieso sollte Nicolai da nicht mitziehen?

und bevor ich jetzt schelte kriege klink ich mich auch gleich aus dem Thread aus. 

Gruß


----------



## ibislover (15. September 2007)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...naja - man kann fast sagen das der neue Helius ne mehr oder minder komplette Neukonstruktion ist...


wohl eher eine modifikation oder ein facelift. dennoch rechtfertig sowas nicht eine preiserhöhung. meiner meinung nach. es gibt firmen die machen solche verbesserungen und bleiben im preis gleich.

dt und seine preise ist ein anderes thema. aber hier, wie sicher auch bei n, gibt es genug leute die das geld zahlen.

wie dem auch sei. vielleicht gibt es ja mal noch eine "offizielle" aussage. würd mich wirklich mal interessieren.

nix für ungut.

vorerst auch mal raus,
phil


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. September 2007)

ibislover schrieb:


> das mr. bike-it-easy eine etwas "rosarote brille" aufhat kann ich verstehen. schließlich ist er ja n-händler.
> 
> just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...



Nun, es liegt mir fern, hier für die Firma Nicolai zu sprechen und deren Preisgestaltung zu rechtfertigen. Das ist nicht meine Aufgabe und das wird Nicolai, falls sie es für nötig und sinnvoll erachten, hier schon selbst tun.
Meine Argumente hier gelten ausschließlich für mich, und wäre Biken nur mein Hobby, wäre ich von der Marke Nicolai wahrscheinlich ebenfalls angetan und würde sehr höchst wahrscheinlich auch eins (oder mehrere ) fahren, auch wenn ich kein Händler wäre. Soweit zur hypothetischen rosaroten Brille.
Die solltest du aber heutzutage als Händler besser nicht aufhaben, denn wenn es um die betriebswirtschaftliche Auswertung deiner Geschäfts- und Umsatzzahlen geht, ist diese meist sehr hinderlich und aus der rosaroten Sicht der Dinge wird relativ fix eine tiefrote Gesamtansicht deiner Bilanz. 

Ich muss mich auch nicht im einzelnen rechtfertigen, warum ich welche Marken im Sortiment habe. Das ist meine Entscheidung - die treffe ich - handle danach - und trage auch alle Konsequenzen daraus. Du kannst aber sicher sein, wenn ich nicht wirklich davon überzeugt wäre, dass jede dieser Marken die wir führen von ihrem Gesamtpaket für mich als Händler (u.a. Produktpalette, Preisgestaltung, Support, Garantieabwicklung, Service, Umgangskultur, ...) irgendeinen Nutzen für meinen Fortbestand und Weiterkommen als Händler hätte, würde ich sie nicht mehr führen. Das könnte ich mir auch garnicht leisten. 

Und nein, mein Laden liegt nicht in einer Millionärssiedlung, sondern in einem Dorf von ähnlicher Größe wie Lübbrechtsen. Und übermäßig viele Rechtsanwälte, Bankvorstände und Zahnärzte (sorry für die Pauschalisierung, möchte keinem Berufsstand hier was unterstellen ) haben wir auch nicht als Kunden.  

Auch nur meine zwei Pfennige

bike-it-easy


----------



## MotörBike (16. September 2007)

Dieses Jahr hatte ich zum ersten mal die Möglichkeit ein UFO ST zu fahren. Nach 30 Min. schlich sich bei mir dieses "haben will !!!" Gefühl ein, was immer noch da ist. Um das zu realisieren bleibt bei den 2008er Preisen nur noch die Chance, irgendwo kostengünstig einen Vor-Jahres Rahmen zu kaufen oder es in der Bucht zu versuchen.
Preispolitik hin oder her; mich würde bei den jetzigen Preisen mal die Jahresbilanz 2008, gegenüber 2006/7 interessieren.
Wir alle müssen mehr oder weniger ziemlich für unsere Kohle schuften; vielleicht sollte ich meinen Chef schon mal langsam um eine Gehaltserhöhung bitten - ich persönlich stelle mir da 15% vor .

Tja, irgendwie steht da jetzt Klärungsbedarf im Raum, oder Falco . . .   .


----------



## accutrax (16. September 2007)

...ein aktuelles helius fr kostet 2056.-...mit 1.5 steuerrohr (120.-â¬) und pearl oder dhx 4.0 (320.-â¬) ...dann noch 50.-â¬ aufpreis damit garantiert ist das sich die sattelstÃ¼tze komplett versenken lÃ¤sst (fahre gerade ein helius fr, 05 und da geht das leider nicht!!) sind dann 2546.- â¬....(ohne pulverbeschichtung....)
ein top rahmen !!... zu einem hohen preis...!!!

gruss accu


----------



## Gap______Jumper (16. September 2007)

Falco ist noch zwei Wochen im Urlaub, also ein wenig Geduld!

Die Pulverbeschichtung ist im Rahmenpreis inklusive. (WofÃ¼r die 50â¬ um die SattelstÃ¼tze zu versenken?)


----------



## xMARTINx (16. September 2007)

bitte keine vergleiche mehr zwischen einem canyon torque und dem neuen ion!sicher gibt es rahmen die gewisse gemeinsamkeiten aufweisen aber deswegen gibt es immernoch genug unterschiede,ob es die hinterbaukinematik ist oder sonst was,und so ne wippe wie das ion hat bekommt canyon in zehn jahren noch nicht hin!und vergesst nicht das alles hier im lande teurer wird,nicht nur fahrräder,auch lebensmittel und autos und sonst was,das specialized zu anderen preisen produzieren kann ist klar,schon allein wegen der stückzahlen,wer sich ein nicolai kauft weis warum und wems zu teuer ist lässt es halt,ändern können wir eh nichts an den preisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpreacher (16. September 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> bitte keine vergleiche mehr zwischen einem canyon torque und dem neuen ion!sicher gibt es rahmen die gewisse gemeinsamkeiten aufweisen aber deswegen gibt es immernoch genug unterschiede,ob es die hinterbaukinematik ist oder sonst was,und so ne wippe wie das ion hat bekommt canyon in zehn jahren noch nicht hin!und vergesst nicht das alles hier im lande teurer wird,nicht nur fahrräder,auch lebensmittel und autos und sonst was,das specialized zu anderen preisen produzieren kann ist klar,schon allein wegen der stückzahlen,wer sich ein nicolai kauft weis warum und wems zu teuer ist lässt es halt,ändern können wir eh nichts an den preisen



klar können wir nichts ändern und keiner von uns erwartet wirklich, dass die firma nicolai hier seine preispolitik offenlegt! (würde ich auch icht machen, denn das geht niemanden was an!) aber warum können fa. wie alutech, cheetah, reuber usw., die nicht minder innovationsfähig sind und auch in DE produzieren, zu erheblich günstigeren preisen rahmen anbieten? irgendwann ist die spitze des eisberges erreicht, und die 08er preise kann keiner rechtfertigen - das ist abzocke! wo ist denn die innovation beim ion, die einen preis von >2.700 rechtfertigt??? vom helius ganz zu schweigen... das existiert in seiner "grundform" seit jahren, die änderungen können hier allenfalls als facelift bezeichnet werden.

sooooo, das musste mal raus und jetzt bin ich auch raus!

greets


----------



## xMARTINx (16. September 2007)

nen alutech keiler kostet doch um die 2500euro oder???


----------



## ewoq (16. September 2007)

von den genannten ist wenn dann nur alutech innovativ und die haben ähnliche preise. (keiler mit dhx 5 = 2700,-)


----------



## accutrax (16. September 2007)

@gap    jumper.....

stimmt die pulverbeschichtung ist im preis enthalten....sorry..
warum 50.-â¬ fÃ¼r die sattelstÃ¼tzen versenkbarkeit steht hier...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259738&highlight=sattelst%FCtzen

und......ich denke mal die rahmen sind teuer aber ihr geld wert,fÃ¼r die preiserhÃ¶hung gibt es sicherlich (hoffentlich) eine erklÃ¤rung,  die aufpreisliste ist fÃ¼r mich nicht immer nachvollziehbar....kann ich aber mit leben..
nur mit der sache mit der sattelstÃ¼tze kann ich gar nicht...
gruss accu


----------



## Speedpreacher (17. September 2007)

alutech enduro und hardride, die modelle die am ehesten pendant zu helius  sind, kosten unter, teilweise weit unter 2'â¬. aber preise kann ja auch jeder selbst nachschauen


----------



## kitor (17. September 2007)

es wird gern und oft vergessen, dass die Preisbildung in unserem Land und unserem System garnicht oder nur mittelbar mit dem tatasÃ¤chlichen Wert von GegenstÃ¤nden zu tun hat. Entscheidende GrÃ¶Ãen sind und bleiben Angebot und Nachfrage.

Nicolai bikes gibtÂ´s wenige und Viele wollen sie (warum auch immer), also sind sie teuer. Punkt. 

Statt immer am Hersteller rumzumÃ¤keln und die Ungerechtigkeit der Welt zu bejammern empfehle ich anzuerkennen, dass es Zeichen eines gewissen geschÃ¤ftlichen Erfolges ist, wenn man wenige kg Aluminium so bearbeiten kann, dass andere Leute mehrere Tausend â¬ dafÃ¼r zu bezahlen bereit sind.

Wo soll den so eine sinnlose Preisdiskussion hinfÃ¼hren? Dahin, dass kein Kinofilm 11,-â¬ kosten darf, dass Benzin mit 1,40â¬ viel zu teuer ist, dass es ungerecht ist, dass AnwÃ¤lte 400,-â¬ pro Stunde bekommen, wÃ¤hrend die Altenpflegerin soviel in einer Woche verdient? Dass Billigbikehandschuhe mit ner Minicarbonplatte 79,-â¬ kosten, wÃ¤hrend das gleiche Produkt beim MotorradhÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 19,90 zu bekommen ist?

man nimmt als verkÃ¤ufer immer das was man grade eben als Preis noch erzielen kann und man bezahlt als KÃ¤ufer gerade eben das, was man mindestens bezahlen muss.

Alles andere wÃ¤re irrational.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dallo (17. September 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> man nimmt als verkäufer immer das was man grade eben als Preis noch erzielen kann und man bezahlt als Käufer gerade eben das, was man mindestens bezahlen muss.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. September 2007)

Den Kragen von Polohemd schon hochgeklappt ?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. September 2007)

@kitor

So ist das wohl.


----------



## mtb_nico (17. September 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Den Kragen von Polohemd schon hochgeklappt ?


Soll das etwa eine Anspielung an den auffällig oft wiederkehrenden Kleidungsstil von BWL- und Wirtschaftswissenschaftsstudenten sein?!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. September 2007)

hehe


----------



## TheTomminator (17. September 2007)

Was mich an der Firma Nicolai bzw deren Preispolitik im weitesten Sinne stört ist die sehr lange Lieferzeit. Das ist der Grund warum ich mir kein Helius ST gekauft habe. Dort wird offenbar an Personal gespart. Zum anderen kommen dann auf die ohnehin schon hohen Rahmenpreise einige Hundert Euro Aufpreis für Dämpfer dazu, wobei der Aufpreis schon soviel kostet wie ein günstig separat erworbener Dämpfer. Bei sowas fühle ich mich verarscht, da ich abschätzen kann was Nicolai dafür im EK zahlt. 
Mit der jetzigen generellen Preiserhöhung, ohne einen technischen Mehrwert, hochwertigere Dämpfer ohne aufpreis wären da vieleicht clever gewesen, finde ich die Rahmen deutlich zu teuer, zumal der Händler auch nur wenig Spielraum für Rabatte hat. 

Bei mir ist es eine Wildsau Hardride statt Helius ST geworden. Was ich nun feststelle ist, dass mehr und mehr Nicolai-Anhänger sich zunehmend für Alutech interessieren. 
Fraglich ist also, ob sich Nicolai mit der Preiserhöhung einen Gefallen getan hat, da die Kunden offenbar weniger werden. Vieleicht wäre es besser gewesen die Preise zu senken, einen zweiten Schweißerarbeitsplatz zu gründen und mehr Rahmen in weniger Zeit zu bauen. Das wäre ein Gewinn für Kunden und Hersteller. Aber sollen sie machen was sie für richtig halten.

Ich finde diese Diskussion nicht sinnlos, so kann auch mal der Hersteller nachlesen, was seine Kunden so von ihm halten. 
Eine Stellungnahme vermisse ich immer noch. 
Da wäre mal der Herr Mille gefragt, der bei mir persönlich durch gutes technisches Fachwissen glänzt, aber oftmals angemessenes Feingefühl gegenüber Kunden vermissen lässt.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. September 2007)

Ich denke das gehacke hier auf die Firma und ihre Mitarbeiter und die Firmenpolitik sollte mal pausieren bis sich jemand von den "Verantwortlichen" dazu geäußert hat.
Und Falco hat bekanntlich Urlaub, also wartet es mal ab ...


----------



## dallo (17. September 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Diskussion nicht sinnlos, so kann auch mal der Hersteller nachlesen, was seine Kunden so von ihm halten.
> 
> Da wäre mal der Herr Mille gefragt, der bei mir persönlich durch gutes technisches Fachwissen glänzt, aber oftmals angemessenes Feingefühl gegenüber Kunden vermissen lässt.




Das sehe ich irgendwie genauso.


----------



## Many (17. September 2007)

Hallo,

so nun möchte ich auch mal eine Lanze für Nicolai brechen, das hört sich hier ja schon an wie eine Hetzjagt  

Zu der Preiserhöhung kann uch nur wenig sagen, weder weiß ich ob sie gerechtfertigt ist, noch das sie es nicht ist.

Aber eigentlich habe ich mich als Endkunde immer sehr wohl bei Nicolai gefühlt.
Wenn ich bedenke das ich mein Helius 2003 gekauft habe und es nach wie vor ein aktuelles Modell ist. Ebenso mein Argon Road hat nur leichte Änderungen im Laufe der Zeit erfahren.
Man hat den Eindruck das man bei Nicolai ein wirklich ausgereiftes zuende gedachtes Produkt kauft, welches dann auch auf Jahre hinaus bestand hat und Produziert wird. 
Wenn ich da an andere Firmen Denke wie zum Beispiel Scott, Trek etc. wenn man da noch ein Rad von 2003 im Keller stehen hat kann man das ja fast nur noch im Museum abgeben  oder in der E-Bucht verschenken.

Ein aktuelles Beispiel fällt mir da aus dem Rennradbereich ein. Ein Bekannter hat sich letztes Jahr im Herbst das Isaac Sonic 2007er Modell gekauf. Das Rahmen/Gabelkit lag bei stolzen 2700 Euro (extremer Leichtbau 820gr).
Wer die Tage mal in die Tour geguckt hat und die Anzeige von S-Tec gesehen hat, wird verstehen das er aus dem Fluchen nicht mehr rausgekommen ist.
Denn dort gibt es den 2007er Isaac Sonic nun für 1499 Euro und der Preis wird bis Weihnachten wahrscheinlich noch weiter Fallen.

Also da Frag ich mich doch welche Preispolitik nun die richtige ist.

Was hat der Kollege den nun gekauft einen Rahmen für 2700 Euronen der nur 1500 Wert ist? Oder ist Isaac nächstes Jahr Pleite?

Wenn ich bei solche Firmen auf dem "technischen Stand" ?!? bleiben möchte wird mich das in 5 Jahren einiges mehr kosten. 

Sicher es wird keiner gezwungen immer ein neues Rad zu kaufen, aber ein Rad schon nach einem Jahr im Zuge einer Modellpflege so massiv zu entwerten find ich schon heftig.
Dieses Risiko besteht bei einem Nicolai wohl eher nicht.


----------



## TheTomminator (17. September 2007)

Ich will hier niemanden aufhetzen und auch niemanden auf die Füße treten. 
Ich teile hier nur meine ganz persönliche Sichtweise mit und begründe mein Handeln. Wär ich Hersteller, dann würde ich mich über sowas freuen, denn Kritik ist die Grundlage für Anregungen und Verbesserungen. 
Ich fände es schade wenn es mit einer Firma wie Nicolai bergab gehen würde. Die habe schließlich einen nicht unerheblichen Teil dazu beigetragen dass Mountainbike heute einen hohen technischen Stand haben. 
Da wo ich herkomme ist gerade eine Bäckereikette mit 34 Filialen pleite gegangen. Die hatten die Brötchen immer 15cent teurer als die Konkurrenz nebenan und irgendwann hatten sie keine Kunden mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. September 2007)

@Many: Auslaufmodelle werden doch immer radikal reduziert. Oft ja schon Saissonware. Wenn man sparen möchte muss man sich halt ein Auslaufmodell kaufen. Im Fall deines Freundes wäre dann wohl ein 2006er Rahmen die richtige Wahl gewesen.


----------



## nationrider (17. September 2007)

*schluck* gut angezogen die preise 

aber ich bin der meinung das der markt sich selbst reguliert,
d.h. entweder sie verkaufen ihre schönen, sehr guten, aber leider
auch sehr teuren bikes und der preis scheint gerechtfertigt weil
eben genug käufer bereit sind ihn zu zahlen, oder: sie verkaufen
nicht genügend bikes und sind gezwungen ihre preise wieder
zu senken oder wesentlich weniger räder zu verkaufen....

also jeder von euch/uns entscheidet selber was er kauft und genauso
ist das auch mit nicolai bikes

PS: besitze selbst seit 4,5 jahren ein helius fr und bin restlos zufrieden
mit dem rad


----------



## audiobahn (17. September 2007)

ich komme mir als nicolai kunde mittlerweile als kleiner depp vor, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die jetzige nachfrage den preis so unermesslich steigert.

will ich nun also "cool" sein und ein nicolai haben, muss ich a) viel löhnen,
 und b) akzeptieren das "euer hochheit" hier im forum nicht verletzt oder kritisiert wird.

man muss sich als firma kein beispiel an "unverschämteren" firmen nehmen.

ich denke es geht schlichtweg um die unverschämtheit.

jede handumdreheung wird in 52,63 "cent & pfennig" berechnet unter dem deckmantel der schnellen und kulanten lösung.

-> alte Streben in Zahlung, dafür "nur" noch 300 für die neuen.

klar wird sich falco melden und so manches dazu sagen: 
..global betrachtet.. umsatz.. auslastung .. entwicklung.. weiß nicht was noch alles.

letztendlich wird es heissen: keiner ist gezwungen einen rahmen zu kaufen!

und falls so argumentiert wird ...  ist die sache doch spätestens für alle klar..

schicke meine kinder zur schule, bring mein auto in die werkstatt..

@nicolai :  VIEL GLÜCK!


----------



## Monolithic (17. September 2007)

Ich möcht mal behaupten, dass hier bei der Preispolitik eine psychologische Grenze überschritten wurde. Ok, das Helius FR hat bisher "nackt" rund 1820  gekostet, und nun knapp 2000 . Mir scheint, es schockt mehr die Preiserhöhung als der Preis selbst - denn der war auch vorher schon näher an der 2000 als an der 1500. Und, bei allem was recht ist, rein finanziell kann sich jemand, der bereit ist 1800 Euros für einen Rahmen zu zahlen, auch die 200 Euro mehr noch leisten (Leute, die sich's vom Munde absparen mal ausgenommen).

Ist bei ebay ähnlich: bis 199  bieten viele Leute mit, sobald einer 203  bietet steigt die Hälfte aus.  
Oder diesem völlig unsinnigen Umgerechne von hohen Europreisen in die alte DM, was ja immernoch weit verbreitet ist.


Impliziert keine Wertung der Preise oder der Preiserhöhung.


----------



## xas (18. September 2007)

Ich habe mit einem Nicolai-Händler gesprochen, der kannte die Preiserhöhung noch nicht und es hat ihn auch nicht sonderlich interessiert. Im Laufe des Gesprächs habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass zumindest seine Kunden recht preisunempfindlich sind - ob ein Niclolai ein paar hundert Euro teuer wird, stört hier nicht. Insofern könnte die Rechnung für Nicolai schon aufgehen - der Gewinn fällt immer noch höher aus, auch wenn man ein paar preisempfindlichere Kunden verliert (bzw. erst recht wenn die Nachfrage sowieso höher als das Angebot ist).


----------



## audiobahn (18. September 2007)

noch eine sache:

wie kommt es dass bei immer mehr nicolai-easton rahmen weniger eingestanzte easton rhomben auf den rohren zu finden sind?
ihr kennt doch dieses kleine eingestanzte easton zeichen das meist oberhalb eurer unter- und oberrohre zu finden sein sollte, oder?
ich habe bereits einige nicolai rahmen begutachten können und mir ist aufgefallen dass seit 2 jahren eigentlich fast immer nur noch eine anstatt wie damals üblich zwei rhomben zu finden sind.
bei rocky mountain findet man selbst auf den sitzrohren solch ein zeichen

ob das easton rohr nun das beste ist sei mal dahingestellt. aber das günstigste wirds wohl mit sicherheit nicht sein.


----------



## John McLeash (18. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfolge den Thread mit einiger Aufmerksamkeit.
Mir ist die rasante Preisentwicklung im ganzen MTB Sektor auch aufgefallen.
Nicht nur Nicolai verlangt sehr hohe Preise, auch Santa Cruz und ähnliche High End Hersteller.
Der Preisaufschlag ist schon erheblich.
Anscheinend gibt es genug zahlende Kundschaft für die Bikes.
Auf der anderen Seite ist aber auch die Qualität der Nicolai Rahmen herausragend.
Ich kenne keine so liebevoll und bis ins Detail durchdachten Bikes wie die von Nicolai.
Da ich selber inzwischen eine ganze Flotte Nicolai Bikes besitze bin ich absolut überzeugt von ihren Produkten.
Nach einer Odyssee durch die Bikes anderer Hersteller kommt für mich nur noch Nicolai in Frage.
Vergleicht man Garantiezeit und Haltbarkeit der Bikes kommt man mit Nicolai immer sehr günstig weg.
In dem Zeitraum in dem ich ein Nicolai fahre, habe ich meist schon 2 Bikes von einem anderen Hersteller verschlissen.
Nicolai baut Bikes die halten und das kosten was sie wert sind.
Man darf den Preis nicht auf den ersten Blick betrachten sondern wie die gering die laufenden Kosten der Bikes sind.
Die Lager halten gut die Systeme sind ausgereift und relativ sorglos im Vergleich zu Konkurrenten.
Bikes andere Hersteller kosten meist ähnlich viel, sind aber von meinem Eindruck her als wegwerfprodukte ausgelegt.
Einmal kaufen, ein Jahr fahren (maximal 2) dann wegschmeissen.
Dann wieder eins kaufen... in der Zeit fahre ich ein Nicolai!!!

Jeder muss selber entscheiden manchen ist halt nicht zu helfen.
Lieber einmal mehr ausgeben und hervorragenden Service geniessen und sich freuen das beste zu fahren was man für Geld bekommen kann.

Gruß, Jonas


----------



## highko (18. September 2007)

Hi,

war jetzt echt zu faul den ganzen Fred zu lesen, will aber nur mal ein paar anregungen geben:



4,1% Lohnerhöhung im Metallbau
19% Mehrwertsteurerhöhung, die meines Wissens nicht zum Jahreswechsel auf die Rahmen aufgeschlagen wurde
deutlich steigende Energiekosten (Schaut mal auf Eure Stromrechnung)
deutliche Preissteigerung im Einkauf, und hier ist nicht nur Alurohre, auch Werkzeuge sind nicht wirklich billiger geworden...

nur um mal ein paar Faktoren áuf zu zählen.
Ich finde die Preissteigerung auch nicht toll, ist aus meiner Sicht jedoch nachvollziehbar.

MfG, Heiko.


----------



## rosette (18. September 2007)

Hallo,
die Rahmenpreise haben es schon in sich (Aua). Aber ich habe meinen Rahmen schon seit 2000. Für ca. 350,- Euro hat Nicolai eine variable Dämpferaufnahme neue Lager, Verstärkungsbleche und ne neue Pulverbeschichtung spendiert, und den Rahmen fertig montiert geliefert. Praktisch habe ich für 350,- Euronen nen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Wo gibt's den sowas!? Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murx (18. September 2007)

Um hier auch noch mal in die Kerbe zu hauen:

Ärgerlich finde ich jetzt weniger, was Nicolai für seine Bikes verlangt.
Das ist zwar ein bisschen mehr als bei der Konkurrenz aber sehr viel mehr
ist es eben auch nicht. Schaut euch mal die Differenz an in Relation zu dem was der ganze Kram (komplettes Bike) am Schluss kostet. Gemessen an dem was man dafür kriegt, ist das durchaus ok.  Ich glaube das sind wir uns einig.
Nicolai macht klasse Bikes.

Was mich aber  schon etwas erbost ist der Dämpfer Aufpreis.
Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ich für einen Dämpfer den ich für ~250 Euro bei jedem Internethändler kaufen kann bei Nicolai einen *Aufpreis* von weit jenseits der 300 Euro zahle.  Das heisst vermutlich:  ich kriege den Dämpfer bei Nicolai zum offiziellen VK.

Jetzt mal im Gegensatz eine andere deutsche Schmiede B: 
Jeden Dämpfer kriege ich bei B bei Rahmenkauf zum EK. Darüberhinaus 
auch ein Angebot für ein Frameset mit Gabel -- ebenfalls zum EK.

Wieso kann ich sowas von Nicolai nicht kriegen ?
Wieso muss eigentlich Nicolai mit diesen blöden Dämpfern Geld verdienen ?
Und wieso krieg ich kein Frameset ? 
In summa sind das sind halt eben mal ~ 500-700 Euro Differenz zur Schmiede B.

Für nix.

Blöd.


----------



## audiobahn (18. September 2007)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Nach einer Odyssee durch die Bikes anderer Hersteller kommt für mich nur noch Nicolai in Frage.
> Vergleicht man Garantiezeit und Haltbarkeit der Bikes kommt man mit Nicolai immer sehr günstig weg.
> In dem Zeitraum in dem ich ein Nicolai fahre, habe ich meist schon 2 Bikes von einem anderen Hersteller verschlissen.
> 
> ...



ich finds ja auch gut, dass für nicolai partei ergriffen wird. 
die rahmen sind super! meist besser als die der konkurenz.
trotzdem sollte man ein bisschen auf dem teppich bleiben mit seinen vergleichen!
die tatsache das es sich hier um eine prestigemarke handelt die ungemein emotionen weckt lässt bei manchen nur eine beschränkte sicht auf vergleichbare produkte zu.
ich kenne eine hand voll firmen die 5 jahre garantie geben, diese auch ohne wenn und aber halten und zudem zuendegedachte produkte zu einem bruchteil anbieten.
ich habe selber zwei nicolais und bin selten besseres gefahren.

trotzdem: wenn ich mir diese ar$chkriecherei hier so anschaue, verstehe ich die aktuelle preispolitik noch ein stückchen besser!

wenn ich um nen kunden mehr kämpfen muss ist mein service und meine gegenleistung meist so gut, dass es sich problemlos rumspricht.

habe ich aber den saal voller kunden die ich im grunde garnicht, wenn nicht unbedingt nötig, bedienen möchte, neige ich natürlich dazu meine leistungen preislich sehr unattraktiv zu gestalten.
das hiesse dann ich kaufe mir einen rahmen aber die hochgelobten extras die ich nur von dieser firma haben kann liegen eh in einem  bereich jenseits von gut und böse.
und wenn hier bei jedem pipikram den nicolai macht die   hochgehen + danke + super + klasse nicolai, bravo weiter so..
dann seit mal gespannt wo das endet.
das ausreichend kundschaft besteht bezweifelt ja auch keiner.
es soll mir nur keiner erzählen dass die unkosten innerhalb 3 jahren um 30% gestiegen sind.

aber ich sag mal, ich bin raus. danke für eure beteiligung.
happy trails!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. September 2007)

Murx schrieb:


> ....Wieso kann ich sowas von Nicolai nicht kriegen ?
> Wieso muss eigentlich Nicolai mit diesen blöden Dämpfern Geld verdienen ?
> Und wieso krieg ich kein Frameset ?
> ...




Das nennt man "Return on Investment". Wenn Nicolai der Rahmen zb. 1000 Euro kostet und er ihn für 2000 verkaufen kann, dann ergibt sich ein schönes Verhältnis von 1:2.

Verkauft Nicolai dir den Dämpfer zum EK, dann sieht das anders aus. Z.B. 1200 Euro für Rahmen/Dämpfer Ausgabe, 2200 Euro Einnahmen. Verhältnis: 1:1,833. Am Ende verdient Nicolai weniger.

Die Euro-Angaben sind übrigens nur Beispiele.


----------



## Murx (18. September 2007)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Das nennt man "Return on Investment". Wenn Nicolai der Rahmen zb. 1000 Euro kostet und er ihn für 2000 verkaufen kann, dann ergibt sich ein schönes Verhältnis von 1:2.



Quark. ROI hat hoffentlich den Weg nach Lübbrechtsen genausowenig gefunden wie Share of Wallet oder SOP oder wie auch immer der ganze Dreck heisst.

Das will ich jetzt wirklich nicht unterstellen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. September 2007)

Hihi!

Return on Investment vielleicht nicht, aber Kosten-/Nutzenrechnung bestimmt. Und die ergibt auch, dass man an einem Dämpfer was verdienen muss. Sonst hat man ja nur Arbeit damit.


----------



## roelant (18. September 2007)

Die Dämpfer bei Nicolai seien "Custom-Shimmed" für die kinematik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murx (18. September 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Die Dämpfer bei Nicolai seien "Custom-Shimmed" für die kinematik...



Jo. Stimmt.

A: Spricht für Nicolai, gibt vermutlich nicht viele Firmen, die das machen lassen.
    Das sind so die Details warum ein Nicolai kauft. 
    Und warum man dafür mehr zahlt. 
B: Kostet beim Dämpfer Service 20-30 Euro.
C: Glaube nicht dass Nicolai bei der Stückzahl 20-30 Euro zahlt ?
D: Siehe A. Teil des Bike Designs. Wieso soll ich dafür jetzt nochmal 
    extra zahlen ? Insbesondere - siehe B,C: Wieso rechtfertigt das einen 
100% Aufschlag auf den Dämpfer ?

Nein, ich denke da sollte Nicolai nochmal neu nachdenken.
Insbesondere auch soweit es die Frame Sets betrifft.

Ich erwarte da etwas mehr  von einer Firma wie Nicolai. 
Weil ansonsten auch dieser ganze rider community kram einigermassen
lächerlich wird.


----------



## Motivatus (19. September 2007)

Andere Frage, ham die neuen Helius CC und FR Rahmen keine Rohloff Ausfallenden mehr?

Noch gibt es einen Nicolai Rahmen unter Tausend Euro, Zwar nurnoch bis 2016, aber Hey Kalle braucht halt auch was fürn Ruhestand


----------



## mtb_nico (19. September 2007)

Motivatus schrieb:


> Noch gibt es einen Nicolai Rahmen unter Tausend Euro,...



Joa,... nen Dirtrahmen!


----------



## John McLeash (19. September 2007)

Also die einzigen Marken die noch 5 Jahre Garantie geben sind Specialized und Alutech.
Gut das stimmt aber deren Rahmen werden auch nicht verschenkt.
Zudem gefallen mir die Rahmen einfach nicht, ist meine persönliche Geschmacksache.
Alutech finde ich hässlich und im Detail schlecht verarbeitet und durchdacht, hatte selber mal ne Wildsau.
Specialized gefällt mir vom Design nicht und man kann immer nur ein Design haben.
Preislich ist kaum Unterschied zwischen den Firmen.
Zudem produziert Specialized wesentlich günstiger in Taiwan, deswegen nur ein, zwei Designs pro Rahmen und Seriengeometrie.
Ich denke das so Firmen wie Specialized eine wesentlich höhere Gewinnspanne haben als Nicolai oder Alutech.
Wirklich unverschämt finde ich die Preise von Intense und Santa Cruz.
Da weiss man was Halsabschneiderei ist wenn man sich da den Gegenwert betrachtet.
Aber ich selbst finde den Dämpferaufpreis bei Nicolai auch ne Sauerei.
Ich denke die Preise gehen in Ordnung wie sie sind aber dann immer mit Top Dämpfern ausliefern.
Also alle Produkte mit nem DHX 5.0 oder die DH´ler wahlweise mit nem Vivid.
Ich denke wenn immer nur DHX 5.0 verbaut würden könnten sie auch grössere Stückzahlen von diesem ordern und selber nen besseren EK bekommen.
Und wenn jemand nen Air will dann 100 Euro Aufpreis, fertig.
Und zudem bekommen fast alle Bikehersteller Custom Shimmed Dämpfer.


----------



## flyingscot (19. September 2007)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Also die einzigen Marken die noch 5 Jahre Garantie geben sind Specialized und Alutech.



als auch Canyon und Liteville. Letzterer wohl ab September sogar 10 Jahre.


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2007)

Ich halte Nicolai auch für eine der "sypathischsten" Firmen im Bike-Biz. Und die Verarbeitung ist (meistens) auch wirklich schön. Das unterscheidet sie meines Erachtens am meisten von Großserienprodukten.
Ob die Firma aber gleichzeitig zu den innovativsten zählt, bezweifle ich (bis auf die Getriebetechnik natürlich). Und zwar ganz einfach deswegen, weil so eine kleine Company doch gar nicht die finazielle Power hat, jedes Jahr was wirklich neues zu bringen. Mir gefällt das neue Ion auch sehr gut, aber es ist keinesfalls soooo innovativ, daß es einen wirklich vom Hocker haut.

Womit sich Nicolai noch wirklich deutlicher von den anderen absetzen könnte, wäre wohl die Getriebetechnik. Dazu muß sie aber jetzt schon billiger werden ! Ich würde den Getriebedownhiller sofort kaufen, aber den kann sich doch aber auch gar niemand leisten !
Mit Gabel, Laufrädern und sonstigem Kram, der trotz Getriebe nötig ist, sind locker 8000+ Euro fällig ! Hallo, wie soll sich da die Technik verbreiten ? Bei aller Liebe zu Innovation und Technik, da ist meine Schmerzgrenze überschritten und die innovative Technik bleibt auf diese Weise auch nur Hinterhofgetüftel.
Auf eine Mail, wie er sich bei diesen Preisen für die Getrieberahmen eigentlich die Verbreitung der Getriebtechnik vorstellt, habe ich von Herrn Nicolai übrigens keine Antwort erhalten (alle anderen Mails wurden aber superschnell beantwortet); wahrscheinlich hat er auf diese Frage selbst noch keine Antwort.
Laut Nicolai-Support kommen die hohen Dämpfer-Aufpreise übrigens dadurch zustande, daß sie für Fox etc. "keine besonderen" Herstellernachlässe erhalten...   
Für mich ist das eher der bekannte Porsche-Effekt: wer seine edle Karre mit allem haben will, was sie in der Performance wirklich perfekt macht, muß eben Cent für Cent dafür bezahlen !


----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2007)

bzgl. Dämpfer:
die firmen warten doch ständig auf irgend eine dämpferlieferung,-
ob das nun Nicolai oder Grossman oder sonst wer ist.
ich beziehe meine dämpfer immer von den i-net discountern,-
da bekommt man  einen MZ-Roco schon für 350 euro.


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. September 2007)

Also irgendwie ist es doch lustig das diese Diskussion aufkommt, wenn Falco gerade im Urlaub ist...

Ich habe diesen Thread jetzt seit einiger Zeit verfolgt und kann nur sagen, dass ich mir sicher bin das Nciolai mit den ErhÃ¶hungen der Preise nur den bereits angesprochenen Steigungen der Produktionskosten Rechnung trÃ¤gt und nicht versucht sich auf unsere Kosten zu bereichern.

Auf der anderen Seite weiÃ ich wie lange ich fÃ¼r 2000 â¬ arbeiten muss und das mir jeder Euro mehr richtig weh tut. 

Ich wÃ¼rde eine ganz andere LÃ¶sung ins Auge fassen und mich darauf auf das Prinzip des Ufo berufen. Auch hier wurde durch einen gÃ¼nstigeren Rahmen die MÃ¶glichkeit geschaffen, in den Genuss eines Nicolai Rahmens zu kommen. Warum soll dies zur ErgÃ¤nzung der Produktpalette nicht auch im Enduro/All Mountain Bereich funktionieren!? 

Ein Eingelenker auf Basis des Ufo, oder vielleicht auch eine Neuauflage des Bass, das damals auch als gÃ¼nstiger Einstieg in die Nicolai Welt gedacht war. 

Um den Verzicht der verschiedenen Optionen Rechnung zu tragen, wÃ¤re doch ein Eingelenker mit 160 mm Federweg, 1.5 Steuerrohr, Geometrie fÃ¼r Gabeln mit 150 - 180 mm Federweg, Gewicht um 3.5 Kg und preislich bei ca. 1500 â¬ eine klasse Sache. Somit kÃ¶nnen sich Leute, die nicht mal eben Ã¼ber 2000 â¬ fÃ¼r einen Helius FR Rahmen haben auch den Traum von einem Nicolai erfÃ¼llen, neue Kunden werden gewonnen und es wird meines Erachtens nach noch immer genug geben, die das Exklusive mÃ¶chten und sich einen Helius FR kaufen. 

Vielleicht wÃ¤re das ja die LÃ¶sung!?


----------



## Freerider85 (20. September 2007)

Vielleicht ist Nicolai endlich auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen die Schriftzüge auf den Rahmen überzulackieren 
-> der Klarrlack würde dann natürlich 10% Aufschlag rechtfertigen....immerhin wären sie die Ersten die, auf dem kaum umkämpften Bikemarkt, auf diesen Einfall gekommen sind..


----------



## xMARTINx (20. September 2007)

ich finde es eigentlich gut das die aufkleber nicht überlackiert sind,hab mir damals ne weisse 888 gekauft,dann neue weisse aufkleber aufm rahmen und schon sah das richtig prima aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. September 2007)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Nicolai endlich auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen die Schriftzüge auf den Rahmen überzulackieren



Nein, zum Glück nicht, würde mich auch voll ankotzen wenn die das machen würden !


----------



## John McLeash (21. September 2007)

Zum Thema Innovation:

Soviel neues kann es gar nicht mehr geben ausser einer erfindet das Rad neu.
Die ganze VPP, Eingelenker und sonstwas Diskussion ist meiner Meinung nach weitgehend für den Arsch.

Die Bikes sind da angekommen wo sie sein sollen.

Das einzig neue ist nur noch die Getriebetechnik.

Kein Hersteller kann noch etwas ganz neues Erfinden im zusammenhang mit Federung usw.
Das meiste davon ist eh eine grosse Mystifizierung, die auf ganz einfachen Tatsachen beruht.

Diese ganze Antriebsneutralität usw. ist grösstenteils ein Shice.
Das liegt meistens an dem verbauten Dämpfer und der jeweiligen pro - oder degressiven Anlenkung.

Das ION geht den absolut richtigen Weg, ich finde es sehr innovativ, es stellt einfach das optimum dar.
Mehr gibt es einfach nicht zu holen, jetzt gehts nur noch ums Gewicht.


----------



## dadsi (21. September 2007)

Ja, nun sag ich auch was dazu,
Bin selbst vom Rohstoffmarkt abhängig, der in 2007 in unserem Bereich eine Steigerung von knapp 30% erfahren hat, das wird sich im nächsten Jahr irgendwie entweder beim Verbraucher bemerkbar machen, oder an den Alozahlen wg. Pleiten...
Alurohre die ja Hauptbestandteil eines Rahmens sind kann jeder im I-Net checken...

Den Preis rechtfertigt vielleicht die unterschätzte Innovationskraft, die da heißt: reduce to the max und diese Kraft führt zumindest zu Produkten, die in der oberen bike-Liga spielen, wer kann das schon, vielleicht die vielgepriesene Porsche, die mit einer Technik aus den 50er (356er...) die erfolgreichste Sportwaagenschmiede ist und da geht es weniger um Optik, sondern die Detailversessenheit an Dingen, die schon immer so funktionieren weiter zu entwickeln und zu verbessern.
So wie sich ein P im Vergleich zu einem F nach 10 Jahren (er)fährt, so ist das wohl mit den Ns im Vergleich zu A,S,...
Wertstabilität kann auch innovativ sein.
Unter Umständen kostet genau das so viel Geld.

Jeder, der jetzt dem Kalle an den Kragen will ist: ein Neider...?

Ich finde die Preise auch Sch*, ich muss sie nicht bezahlen, jeder von uns hat die Wahl, oder?

So jetzt schnell raus aus Diskussionen, von denen ich nix verstehe.

happy trails euch allen, das Wetter ist doch Sensation


----------



## Klomi (23. September 2007)

Irgendwie kommt mir das hier vor wie eine große Schafherde. Einer fängt an seinen Unmut über die Preissteigerung niederzuschreiben (bitte schön, warum auch nicht, ich finds ja auch nicht sonderlich prickelnd), dann folgt ein ganz großes Määääääääh und alle fangen an zu lästern.
Jetzt bleibt mal bitte auf dem Teppich.
Ein paar Leute haben es schon erwähnt. Erhebliche Preissteigerungen bei den Rohstoffen und Energiepreisen. Sicherlich ist die Preissteigerung kein Pappenstiel und mein Verdienst steigt auch nicht in dem Ausmas. Dazu müsste man schon Manager sein und richtig viel Mist bauen.
Wer aber vom 01.01 bis jetzt ein Nicolai bestellt hat, hat tierisches Glück gehabt weil die 19% Mwst. bis jetzt noch nicht aufgeschlagen wurden. Ich kenne keinen anderen Hersteller der so etwas gemacht hat. 
Dann noch was. Schaut euch mal bitte auch mal die Preissteigerungen bei anderen Rahmenherstellern an (sofern man Rahmen überhaupt einzeln bekommt). Das ist genausowenig spassig.


Ach ja, nochwas. Die paar, die jetzt noch über den Fertigungsstandort Deutschland lästern, sollten doch mal bitte das Denken anfangen. Denn wenn jeder nur noch ins Ausland geht, dann wird euer Arbeitsweg irgendwann ganz schön weit werden.


----------



## Matze. (24. September 2007)

> Ach ja, nochwas. Die paar, die jetzt noch über den Fertigungsstandort Deutschland lästern, sollten doch mal bitte das Denken anfangen. Denn wenn jeder nur noch ins Ausland geht, dann wird euer Arbeitsweg irgendwann ganz schön weit werden.





Schon klar, aber wenn man z.B. einen Vergleich mit Fusion anstellt die ebenfalls in D fertigen und Sonderwünsche realisieren können, kann man sich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren dass es auch günstiger ginge.
Die Preisgestaltung macht Firmen wie Liteville oder auch Speci schon fast wieder zu günstigen Alternativen .
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt mehr als schockiert


----------



## ibislover (24. September 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber wenn man z.B. einen Vergleich mit Fusion anstellt die ebenfalls in D fertigen und Sonderwünsche realisieren können, kann man sich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren dass es auch günstiger ginge....


huh!? 
was für sonderwünsche erfüllen die denn abgesehen von der lackierung? und ein freak kostet 1999,- euro. also kein unterschied zum helius fr.

...greetz


----------



## Matze. (24. September 2007)

ibislover schrieb:


> huh!?
> was für sonderwünsche erfüllen die denn abgesehen von der lackierung? und ein freak kostet 1999,- euro. also kein unterschied zum helius fr.
> 
> ...greetz





Hab´s erst gestern gelesen in einem Thread (weiß nicht mehr genau wo´s war und habe auch keine Lust zum suchen) da wollte einer eine andere Geo, das war bis auf das Sitzrohr kein Problem.
Den Vergleich bezog ich eher auf das Helius CC/ Raid, das kostet 300 weniger und hat einen Fox-Dämpfer. Auch als Komplettbike in der Promoline Ausstattung stimmt der Preis, der bei 2300 beginnt.
Trotzdem gefällt mir das Helius besser.


----------



## swabian (25. September 2007)

Klar, es ist nicht toll, daß auf einmal der Preis für einen Rahmen im Verhältnis sehr stark angehoben wird, aber im Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz nicht teurer
oder kauft euch mal ein Rocky Rahmen offiziell oder ein Specialized Enduro, Scott Ransom....
Mit Fusion braucht Nicolai wirklich keinen Vergleich scheuen, schaut euch mal dieses lieblose Gebilde an (total schnöde Ausfallenden, optisch schlechte Schweißnähte, schnöde gefräste Wippen...). Wenn ich schon 2 Mille abgebe, dann will ich auch ein perfekt gearbeitetes Rohrgebilde   und das hat ja nun wirklich jeder Nicolai Rahmen!!!
Interessant wird es wenn man die Haltbarkeit der ganzen Teile mal längerfristig betrachtet, wenn ich mein CC mit nem Raid Vergleiche (Kumpel), dann fahre ich noch immer den ersten Lagersatz in der Zeit, wo beim Raid schon der dritte fällig wird!
Und nicht vergessen der Service, ich bekomme immer noch alle Teile, man kann sogar seinen Rahmen überholen bzw. reparieren lassen oder sogar nachträgliche Änderungen vornehmen lassen, versucht das mal bei Specialized
Hi Hi Hi da bekommst Du wenn Du Glück hast (während der Gewährleistung) einen Austauschrahmen!

Klar daß 2000,- Euro 4000,- Mark sehr viel Geld sind, aber man kauft sich ja nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Rahmen (nicht jeder) und ich auch keinen Unterschied zwischen 05 u. 07 beim Fahren spüre, außer dass wenn man den Dämpfer optimal anpasst (Shims ... ein 05 er besser funktioniert als ein Serien 07 er ohne Überarbeitung) klasse geht!
Noch was der Gebrauchtmarkt ist ziemlich stabil und das ist gut so und auch nur weil Nicolai nicht auf jeden Trend abfährt und nächstes Jahr dann der alte Trend wieder so viel schlechter ist und eine Sackgasse war!

Meine Meinung hat absolut nichts mit Kultvertreter zu tun, ich behandle auch den Rahmen nicht wie ein Sakrileg, aber es sind für mich die besten Rahmen welche man für Geld (halt etwas mehr) kaufen kann!


----------



## Geißlein (25. September 2007)

audiobahn schrieb:


> hey people,
> 
> war ja klar das die rahmen wieder teurer werden.
> 
> ...



Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf... nur was macht so ein Thread im Nicolai-Forum???
Wenn ich da die Qualität und Detaillösungen von Santa Cruz und Intense Rahmen vergleiche bekomme ich bei Nicolai für weniger Geld einen Top durchdachten und absolut genial verarbeiteten Rahmen (für einen 1000er weniger, versteht sich)

Nur wenn sich Leute Rahmen kaufen welche die 3500 Marke sprengen, muss ich sagen dass man sich nicht wundern braucht wenn die Preise noch mehr angezogen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audiobahn (26. September 2007)

ich denke der thread ist hier gut aufgehoben.
klar sind andere marken auch ne katastophe.
aber ich mene natürlich das gesamtkonzept! die alten preise waren ja immerhin schon "angemessen" genug. nur ich glaube wenn jeder anfängt in "n´s" hinterteil zu kriechen werden die rahmen davon auch nicht besser.


----------



## Krokolie (26. September 2007)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Also die einzigen Marken die noch 5 Jahre Garantie geben sind Specialized und Alutech.
> Gut das stimmt aber deren Rahmen werden auch nicht verschenkt.
> Zudem gefallen mir die Rahmen einfach nicht, ist meine persönliche Geschmacksache.
> Alutech finde ich hässlich und im Detail schlecht verarbeitet und durchdacht, hatte selber mal ne Wildsau.
> ...



stimmt nicht stimmt nicht von Endorfin gibt es 10 jahre


----------



## Gerrit (26. September 2007)

audiobahn schrieb:


> nur ich glaube wenn jeder anfängt in "n´s" hinterteil zu kriechen werden die rahmen davon auch nicht besser.



Man kann ja an den Preisen rummäkeln, wie man will - aber an der Qualität wohl sicher nicht. Billige Rillenkugellager, die alle paar Monate den Geist aufgeben und unterdimensionerte Sitze mit einseitiger Führung auf windigen Zapfen findet man da eben nicht. 

Und wie schon mehrfach bemerkt wurde - Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis. Wen's stört, der kauft eben was anderes, gibt doch genug "Alternativen"  

bin raus,
gerrit


----------



## Krokolie (26. September 2007)

Leute ihr habt was vergessen. Es soll ja auch leute geben die sich einen fetten schlitten kaufen und noch für tuning haufen Geld ausgeben.Also lasst doch die leute wenn sie meinen sie müssen sich einen guten Spassmaschine kaufen. Kommst ja nur ein mal auf die Welt. Wenn sich der oder die jenige es leisten kann warum nicht bitte.Aber das es mit den preisen erwähnt wurde ist auch nicht falsch. Ich finde die preissteigerung auch sehr viel.  
Im prinzip muss es jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Krokolie (26. September 2007)

audiobahn schrieb:


> ich denke der thread ist hier gut aufgehoben.
> klar sind andere marken auch ne katastophe.
> aber ich mene natürlich das gesamtkonzept! die alten preise waren ja immerhin schon "angemessen" genug. nur ich glaube wenn jeder anfängt in "n´s" hinterteil zu kriechen werden die rahmen davon auch nicht besser.



andere frage?
fährst du ein Nicolai?


----------



## mtb_nico (26. September 2007)

Ich fahre ein Nicolai und habe schon Probleme mit dem Rahmen gehabt. Mir wurde zwar beim direkten Kontakt mit Nicolai immer gut weitergeholfen, aber das ändert nichts daran das "Ja-Schreierei" hier im Forum nicht irgendetwas verbessert. Man muss sich ja schon teilweise in Acht nehmen... 
Ich finde die Qualität des Forums hier hat, unabhänig von den Leistungen der Firma Nicolai, doch schon sehr in letzter Zeit gelitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krokolie (26. September 2007)

warum was für probleme hast du gehabt. 
Hast es fertig gebracht ihn zu teilen?


----------



## mtb_nico (26. September 2007)

Die Probleme sind hier nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion.

Ich vermute mal deine zweite Frage soll lauten "Hast du es fertiggebracht es ihnen mit zu teilen?"
Dazu bitte genau meinen Post lesen...


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2007)

Hallooo,was soll das? Falls es wer mitbekommen hat,es geht grade eine *Preissteigerungswelle* durch ganz Deutschland,alles wird immer teurer!
Die Leute von Nicolai versuchen doch auch nur ihren Lebensstandart aufrecht zu erhalten,"wie wir alle".
Die Preise für Rohstoffe sind gestiegen,und alles wird teurer und teurer.
Ich finde das ok das die,die Preise *Raufgeschraubt* haben(bei dem Service!)....aber, ich hab ja auch schon ein Fahrrad.
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Omegar (27. September 2007)

So... fertig gelesen.....

Ich denke das eine gewisse Preisteigerung völlig normal ist und keinem wehtut!
ABER:
Am Beispiel des UFO-ST wird das aber nen bischen deftig: 1500 Eur sind für das Bike ein mehr als guter Preis gewesen (so hab ich meins dieses Jahr gekauft).... nun kosstet es halt 1726 Eur. Das es der selbe Rahmen ist und nichts verändert wurde (zumindest auf den ersten Blick), ist einfach unverschämt!

Als ich mich mit meinem NICOLAI-Stützpunkthändler darüber unterhielt, meinte er, dass es für ihn eine sehr praktische Sache ist.... "Jetzt kann ich auf die Rahmen (2007er) hier im Laden nen bischen mehr nehmen und der Kunde macht immernoch ein Schnäppchen...
Gut Sichtweise!

Die Firma wird dafür garantiert sehr vernünftige Gründe haben und es wird sich bestimmt klären, wenn Falco mal antwortet.

Ich persönlich denke aber trotzdem, dass 226 Eur Preisaufschlag für das gleiche Produkt zu viel sind....
Wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues Bike zulegen würde, würde es warscheinlich kein UFO mehr sein.... Obwohl es sich göttlich fährt. 
Für den jetzigen Preis gibt es aber eine Menge Hersteller, die für den neuen Preis ein gutes Stück Handwerk abliefern...

Liebe Grüße an alle zukünftigen NICOLAI-Fahrer..... Ich bezahlte weniger für meines.....


----------



## WODAN (27. September 2007)

Moin,
habe nun lange genug mitgelesen und muß auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Alles wird teurer, wem es nicht paßt kauft sich eben Canyon und Co.!

Mich hält es wenigstens nicht davon ab noch ein 100%iges Stück Deutscher Wertarbeit zu kaufen!

MfG


----------



## Krokolie (27. September 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hallooo,was soll das? Falls es wer mitbekommen hat,es geht grade eine *Preissteigerungswelle* durch ganz Deutschland,alles wird immer teurer!
> Die Leute von Nicolai versuchen doch auch nur ihren Lebensstandart aufrecht zu erhalten,"wie wir alle".
> Die Preise für Rohstoffe sind gestiegen,und alles wird teurer und teurer.
> Ich finde das ok das die,die Preise *Raufgeschraubt* haben(bei dem Service!)....aber, ich hab ja auch schon ein Fahrrad.
> Gruß Guru.


Dann gehe doch zu deinem Chef
Er soll dir auch eine satte Lohnerhöhung machen.
Alles wird teuerer aber wir als endverbraucher können uns weniger leisten oder?
Ausserdem habe ich auch gesagt das am ende jeder es selber wissen muß. Ich habe nichts einzuwenden
Gruß


----------



## dersteinmetz (27. September 2007)

hm, also ich bekomm in zwei wochen mein helius st..... und verdammt, die 200 euro mehr bezahl ich halt. nicht, weil ichs dicke hab, sondern: ich will dieses verdammt geile bike!!! klar isses ärgerlich, aber ich kann mich guru39 nur anschließen....


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2007)

Krokolie schrieb:


> Dann gehe doch zu deinem Chef
> Er soll dir auch eine satte Lohnerhöhung machen.
> Gruß



Hi Krokolie,
das wäre ne verdammt gute Idee


----------



## Testonkel (28. September 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> Als ich mich mit meinem NICOLAI-Stützpunkthändler darüber unterhielt, meinte er, dass es für ihn eine sehr praktische Sache ist.... "Jetzt kann ich auf die Rahmen (2007er) hier im Laden nen bischen mehr nehmen und der Kunde macht immernoch ein Schnäppchen...
> Gut Sichtweise!



Was ist das denn für eine Aussage? Da würd ich keine Sattelklemme kaufen. Ich erspare mir passende Beleidigungen.

Der Thread ist sicherlich ausreichend diskutiert, wenn man bedenkt, dass es nur darum geht, dass keiner ein Nicolai kaufen muss, aber es schön ist, dass wir es können.


----------



## Scapin (28. September 2007)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Aussage? Da würd ich keine Sattelklemme kaufen. Ich erspare mir passende Beleidigungen.
> 
> Der Thread ist sicherlich ausreichend diskutiert, wenn man bedenkt, dass es nur darum geht, dass keiner ein Nicolai kaufen muss, aber es schön ist, dass wir es können.



Das ist der einzige "vernünftige" Beitrag in diesem Thema  . Kauft es oder lasst es - ist wie bei jedem Produkt so.

Scapin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krokolie (28. September 2007)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> hm, also ich bekomm in zwei wochen mein helius st..... und verdammt, die 200 euro mehr bezahl ich halt. nicht, weil ichs dicke hab, sondern: ich will dieses verdammt geile bike!!! klar isses ärgerlich, aber ich kann mich guru39 nur anschließen....



Da kann ich nur sagen "viel Spass beim fahren"


----------



## dersteinmetz (28. September 2007)

Krokolie schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen "viel Spass beim fahren"



den werde ich definitiv haben, und dann denke ich auch net mehr an die 200 ocken....


----------



## audiobahn (29. September 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hallooo,was soll das? Falls es wer mitbekommen hat,es geht grade eine *Preissteigerungswelle* durch ganz Deutschland,alles wird immer teurer!
> Die Leute von Nicolai versuchen doch auch nur ihren Lebensstandart aufrecht zu erhalten,"wie wir alle".
> Die Preise für Rohstoffe sind gestiegen,und alles wird teurer und teurer.
> Ich finde das ok das die,die Preise *Raufgeschraubt* haben(bei dem Service!)....aber, ich hab ja auch schon ein Fahrrad.
> Gruß Guru.



zieh doch bitte deine rosarote brille ab!


----------



## audiobahn (29. September 2007)

Krokolie schrieb:


> andere frage?
> fährst du ein Nicolai?



ich fahre seit jahren auch meine nicolais und habe schon einige gehabt.

ich kenne auch leute die nicolai fuhren als es noch nicht so 100 prozentig aussah mit der qualität und deren kontrolle.

kannst mir ruhig glauben!


----------



## audiobahn (29. September 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Nicolai und habe schon Probleme mit dem Rahmen gehabt. Mir wurde zwar beim direkten Kontakt mit Nicolai immer gut weitergeholfen, aber das ändert nichts daran das "Ja-Schreierei" hier im Forum nicht irgendetwas verbessert. Man muss sich ja schon teilweise in Acht nehmen...
> Ich finde die Qualität des Forums hier hat, unabhänig von den Leistungen der Firma Nicolai, doch schon sehr in letzter Zeit gelitten.


----------



## audiobahn (29. September 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> Für den jetzigen Preis gibt es aber eine Menge Hersteller, die für den neuen Preis ein gutes Stück Handwerk abliefern...
> 
> Liebe Grüße an alle zukünftigen NICOLAI-Fahrer..... Ich bezahlte weniger für meines.....



scheinen ja doch noch ein paar "wache" unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## audiobahn (29. September 2007)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> den werde ich definitiv haben, und dann denke ich auch net mehr an die 200 ocken....



hey!

ich gönn´dir deinen spaß auch voll und ganz!

hast ein super produkt erworben, dass nicht nur namentlich was hermacht, sich sondern auch wirklich gut rocken lässt.

jetzt jucken dich die 200 öcken vielleicht "net". die anderen nicolaiverliebten auch nicht.
aber mal ehrlich: wenns dann später schon heisst: "-arbeitsstunde mechaniker 57,83 (nicht 57,90 oder 58, nein! professionelle: 57,83) und eine Schwinge oder, oder..  dann irgendwann 523,16 kostet, dann wirst du vieleicht verstehen was mich und manch wenige andere hier stört.

vergleiche mal die service PREISE anderer hersteller, die teilweise für ihren handschlag garnichts haben wollen, nämlich aus reiner fairness, weil du ein sündhaft teures produkt von ihnen erworben hast und die nicolais, wo sich ein mecheniker nicht mehr großartig den kopf zebrechen muss wie er dir ne kleinigkeit deines nicolai rahmens zurechtbiegen muss.

ich denke das ist ein SEHR gutes beispiel was auch im allgemeinen für die preispolitik dieser firma stehen könnte


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2007)

audiobahn schrieb:


> zieh doch bitte deine rosarote brille ab!



Was bitte war an meiner Aussage rosarot?

Gruß.


----------



## c_w (29. September 2007)

Schau dir doch einfach die 5 Postings über dir an... an der Art und Weise erkennst du doch sofort, auf welcher Ebene da getrollt wird ;-)

Wie schon mal im Thread gesagt, ich find die Preiserhöhung auch happig, aber mir isses mein Bike trotzdem wert.
Und bis jetzt hab ich nur sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Nicolai Support gemacht, und es wurde immer sehr kulant vorgegangen... da werden Kleinteile auch einfach mal kostenlos verschickt, ohne überhaupt darüber nachzudenken, ob das eigentlich ne Sache ist, die der Kune bezahlen müsste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audiobahn (29. September 2007)

hey ich will echt nicht alles schlechtmachen.
schliesslich habe ich auch schon einen riesen batzen geld für diese rahmen ausgegeben und wer meine postings aufmerksam gelesen hat wird meinen unmut im gesamtkontext schon vestehen.
vielleicht meldet sich falco ja bald zu wort und gesteht uns einfach das es um die firma nicolai nicht so gut steht wie wir anhand der preise wahrscheinlich annehmen.
die entwicklung schluckt womöglich inkl. aller maschinen und was dazugehört tatsächlich so viel geld dass es nicht anders geht.
wenn dem tatsächlich so sein sollte, täte mir mein forsches verhalten ja fast schon leid.
dennoch sollte man als nicolai / nicolaisupport wie ich finde etwas sensibler sein und mit der gestaltung mancher erklärungsversuche etwas sensibler umgehen.
profi sollte halt auf jeder ebene bemüht sein profi zu bleiben.


----------



## cena (29. September 2007)

habt ihr eigentlich nix besseres zu tun als irgendwelche allmachtsphantastischen Visionskonstrukte zu erschaffen??...kritik jeglicher form halte ich ja für angebracht....aber irgendwas spekulatives zu verbreiteten, was mit sicherheit irgendwer glauben wird iss doch einfach nonsense


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Oktober 2007)

c_w schrieb:


> Schau dir doch einfach die 5 Postings über dir an... an der Art und Weise erkennst du doch sofort, auf welcher Ebene da getrollt wird ;-)
> 
> Wie schon mal im Thread gesagt, ich find die Preiserhöhung auch happig, aber mir isses mein Bike trotzdem wert.
> Und bis jetzt hab ich nur sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Nicolai Support gemacht, und es wurde immer sehr kulant vorgegangen... da werden Kleinteile auch einfach mal kostenlos verschickt, ohne überhaupt darüber nachzudenken, ob das eigentlich ne Sache ist, die der Kune bezahlen müsste...





ja und darum geht es hier auch.

 niemand macht ein NICOLAI schlecht,- man muckiert sich nur "ein wenig" über die preiserhöhung....


----------



## c_w (2. Oktober 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja und darum geht es hier auch.
> 
> niemand macht ein NICOLAI schlecht,- man muckiert sich nur "ein wenig" über die preiserhöhung....




Hab ich ja selber auch auf der ersten Seite ;-)


----------



## Schoschi (4. Oktober 2007)

Also, Preiserhöhung hin oder her. Aber andere Firmen übertreibens dann doch so richtig. Da war ich doch in Deutschlands größten Fahrradladen und da hängt da so ein CC Viergelenker aus Canada rum. Nicht mal gepulvert, an den Kanten scheint die Grundierung durch, aufgesetzte Schweißraupen, mit nem Schild 1999 Euro. Ich stand davor und hab mir überlegt wer dafür soviel Geld ausgeben soll. Es sah einfach nach nix aus. Dann musste ich an den Fred hier denken und hab das Teil mit meinem Helius verglichen..............bin dann grinsend und zufrieden weitergegangen..........*g*


----------



## dallo (4. Oktober 2007)

Na super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da rookie (4. Oktober 2007)

ich denk was hier passiert betrifft ja nicht nur nicolai...
wenn ich sehe, daß ein händler in der bike-branche bei den meisten produkten um die 40% marge beim verkauf hat, dann freut mich das für den händler. als kunde allerdings nicht. 
der sport ist cool und hip und die leute sind einfach bereit ne menge kohle zu investieren...jeder will möglichst viel geld verdienen...und wenn darren b. ein türkisfarbenes spezi fährt dann ist das sau cool...und wenn der in dem film das shirt an hat ist das oberstylisch...dann wird das zeugs gekauft...auch wenn ein trikot 75! kostet. einmal auf die fresse gelegt, dann ist´s im eimer.
ein mx-shirt kostet die hälfte...aber das haben die jungs im film nicht an...
sind wir doch mal ehrlich...wieviele leute kennt ihr die die teuren bikes irgendwie geiler finden als die billigeren...was sie können oder wielange sie halten spielt da doch weniger eine rolle. daher kommt´s.
ob der preis gerechtfertigt ist...? das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
viel geld isses für mich auf jeden fall.
und wieder stellt sich die frage:
bestimmt das angebot die nachfrage oder die nachfrage das angebot?

p.s. hey falco...viel spass bei deiner antwort...das wird nicht leicht.


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Oktober 2007)

In Deutschland haben wir eine durchschnittliche jährliche Teuerungsrate von 2,5% im Mittel aller Waren und Dienstleistungen. Hinzu kam zum Jahreswechsel die Mehrwertsteuererhöhung von 16 auf 19%. Eine Ware, die vor 4 Jahren 100 EUR gekostet hat, kostet heute statistisch 114 EUR. Zwei wichtige Produktionsfaktoren unserer Rahmen unterliegen aber deutlich höheren Preissteigerungen. Energie, jährlich ca. +5% und Aluminium, dessen Preis sich in den letzten 4 Jahren verdoppelt hat. 


Ein Ufo DS hat vor 4 Jahren 1499 EUR gekostet. Im Rahmen der durchschnittlichen Teuerung würde es 1704 EUR kosten. In der Tat kostet es aber nur 1691 EUR, liegt damit sogar unter der durchschnittlichen Teuerung.


Ein Argon RoCC hat vor 4 Jahren 1099 EUR gekostet. Im Rahmen der durchschnittlichen Teuerung würde es heute 1259 EUR kosten. Es kostet aber etwas mehr, 1378 EUR. Erklärung folgt: Aufwendiges neues HWT Yoke statt der alten Monostay, CNC gefrästes Steuerrohr mit "N", VCS light befräste Kettenstreben und Sitzstreben, neue, präzisere Ausfallenden, kurz: der Rahmen bietet zum Mehrpreis auch einen Mehrwert. 


Unsere Preise haben sich schon immer nach dem Fertigungaufwand gerichtet. Niemand verdient sich hier goldene Dessert-Löffel und alle Firmengewinne werden seit jeher reinvestiert. Die Firma Nicolai steht, wie jeder weiß, immer gerne für einen Besuch offen und hier kann sich jeder von den dargelegten Fakten überzeugen. 


Grüße, Falco


(Quelle: Statistisches Bundesamt, Taprofessional)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Oktober 2007)

tataaaaaa, so einfach ist das  ich sehe jetzt einige Polohemdkragen auf Halbmast


----------



## kalle Nicolai (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
mein Name ist Kalle Nicolai und ich werde zu diesem Thema nun auch  etwas sagen, ...ganz ingenieurtypisch als Aufzählung: 

1) wie in jeder anderen Firma auch bekomme ich täglich Rechnungen von Aluminiumhändler, Schraubenhändlern, Farbhändlern, Schweißzubehörgeschäften , Maschinenhändlern, Bike Zeitschriften , Messeveranstaltern, Stoßdämpferherstellern, Speditionen, Berufgenossenschaften , Handwerkskammern, Handelskammern, IT-Firmen; Wasserwerken; Elektrizitätsanbietern; Werkzeughändlern usw. und so fort.

2) Zusätzlich bekommt man immer einen schöne Aufstellung vom Finanzamt, welche Steuern man bezahlen soll.

3) Dann gibt es noch die lieben Krankenkassen, die monatlich unaufgefordert Geld von uns haben möchten.

4) Last but not least arbeiten bei Nicolai ein Haufen menschliche Wesen mit Familie, die monatlich ihren Lohn haben möchten. Zu diesem Menschen gehöre ich ebenfalls, da ich genauso bei der Nicolai GMBH angestellt bin wie 
beispielsweise Falco. Wichtig ist an dieser Stelle noch zu sagen, daß wir alle e einen normalen Lebenswandel ohne Sportwagen und Luxusyachten führen.

Die Preise für die Rahmen berechnen sich nun ganz einfach grob, indem man die Jahresgesamtsumme von 1)2)3) und 4) durch die Anzahl der Rahmen teilt, die man pro Jahr produzieren kann und zusätzlich noch Faktoren wie Entwickungskosten und Produktkomplexität mit einberechnet. 

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei allen Kunden dafür bedanken, daß Sie mir und meinen Kollegen die Arbeit, die wir machen durch den Kauf der Nicolai Produkte ermöglichen und uns und unsere Familien somit am Leben halten .

Gruss

euer Kalle Nicolai


----------



## chorge (4. Oktober 2007)

Und noch was von meiner Seite:
Ich fahre seit "R.No. 19 Helium" Nicolai - und ganz ehrlich: Seither bin ich auf KEINEM anderen Bike gesessen, dass meine Ansprüche (Tourenfähiges Bike für's Grobe) so gut erfüllt hat, wie meine inzwischen 3 Helius Rahmen. Der erste von 1998 war noch relativ ungenau gearbeitet - und hat dennoch fast soviel gekostet, wie ein aktueller Helius CC. Der Rahmen ist noch heute im Einsatz - problemlos! Dann kam 2002/3 mein erstes Helius FR. Einwandfreie Verarbeitung! Der Frame ist inzwischen verkauft und wurde durch ein 2006er Modell ersetzt, da ich mehr FW wollte - wieder ein TipTop Rahmen! Der aktuelle FR würde mich zwar wegen des erhöhten FW zwar reizen, aber das Geld fehlt mir derzeit, und ich bin auch verdammt glücklich mit meinem 2006er + Z1-Gabel. Ne andere Gabel müsste ja dann auch rein. Und ganz ehrlich: Ich verdiene auch nicht viel Geld, aber der Mehrpreis würde mich absolut nicht jucken, denn:
Die Preissteigerungsrate bei Nicolai ist mehr als sanft!
Die Preise für Eneregie und Rohmaterial sind extrem gestiegen!
Die Lebensunterhaltskosten sind extrem gestiegen -> die Angestellten brauchen also wenigstens ein bisschen mehr Lohn, um satt zu werden!
-> Das fließt logischerweise alles in den Endpreis mit ein. Wir reden hier über ein High-End-Produkt - sowas kostet halt auch mal etwas mehr als ein Giant von der Stange..

Würde wieder ein Nicolai fahren, und kann das Helius 100% weiterempfehlen!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Oktober 2007)

wow Kalle himself, hier kocht der Chef noch selbst


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Oktober 2007)

möchte nicolai auch den rücken stärken,hab selbst mitarbeiter kennengelernt und auch kalle selber,hier arbeiten nur menschen die ihren job lieben,alle auf den boden geblieben,in den letzten jahren hat nicolai unmengen an geld in seine produkte und maschinen gesteckt damit wir diese schönen und innovativen räder fahren können,jedem bike merkt man seine liebe zum detail an und keiner von dem mitarbeitern kommt mit nem porsche zur arbeit,teilweise sogar "nur" mit dem fahhrad,fahrt selbst hin und überzeugt euch,ich für meinen teil weiß warum ich ein nicolai fahre!grüße an das nicolai-team!


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2007)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> mein Name ist Kalle Nicolai und ich werde zu diesem Thema nun auch  etwas sagen, ...ganz ingenieurtypisch als Aufzählung:
> 
> 1) wie in jeder anderen Firma auch bekomme ich täglich Rechnungen von Aluminiumhändler, Schraubenhändlern, Farbhändlern, Schweißzubehörgeschäften , Maschinenhändlern, Bike Zeitschriften , Messeveranstaltern, Stoßdämpferherstellern, Speditionen, Berufgenossenschaften , Handwerkskammern, Handelskammern, IT-Firmen; Wasserwerken; Elektrizitätsanbietern; Werkzeughändlern usw. und so fort.
> ...



Hi Kalle,

ich Persönlich habe Vertändniss dafür,also macht weiter so,mit euren schönen Rahmen Schert euch nicht drumm
Gruß Rainer, vom EDER.


----------



## dallo (4. Oktober 2007)

Schön, alle postings von Kalle mal gelesen zu haben, und die dazugehörigen Threads ; ) 

Es bestätigt genau mein Wissen über die Firma, das ich größtenteils auch nur über Dritte erfahren habe.
> Nicolai hat sich in all den Jahren sehr entwickelt!
Die Produkte sind sehr gut, Fehler passieren überall.
Dennoch: Ich muss mich den Stimmen anschliessen, daß das schwüle Klima hier im Forum absolut zum kotzen ist.

Wenn wir durch unseren Wohlstand uns erlauben können Nicolai´s zu kaufen, 
erlauben wir gleichzeitig Nicolai seinen Wohlstand.

Ich hoffe für euch alle, dass ihr nicht noch Kredite bis Ende 3000 zahlen müsst um Nicolai fahren zu können 
Ich oute mich einfach mal damit wenn ich zugebe, dass ich für meinen ersten Rahmen in 2004 noch ein knappes Jährchen zahle.
Nötig war es nicht, nein. Ebensowenig wie die darauf folgenden *7* Rahmen.

CU
dallo


----------



## Scapin (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag mal so - selbst wenn Herr Nicolai oder Herr Mille sich einen Porsche oder Benz (jetzt ja Mercedes) kaufen könnten würde ich weiter ein Nicolai kaufen. Einfach weil ich für dieses Bike bereit bin, den Preis zu zahlen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass nicht der Lebenswandel der Mitarbeiter entscheidend ist sondern das Produkt, der Service, die Firma und ob ich halt bereit bin dafür einen Mehrpreis zu zahlen. Für Erfolg muss und darf sich niemand entschuldigen - soweit sollte man es auch hier nicht kommen lassen. Jedem steht frei - ganz ohne Wertung - sich ein Cube, Radon oder Canyon zu kaufen wenn einem die Nicolai Bikes zu teuer sind.
Kann manchmal auch die Diskussionen hier im Forum nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bisher war gerade das Nicolai Herstellerforum sehr informativ und hat sich meiner Meinung nach durch einen sachlichen Umgang untereinander und sehr gute Betreuung durch Hr. Mille ausgezeichnet. 

Sollte so bleiben.

Ich würde immer ein Nicolai mit dürftiger Ausstattung den meisten anderen Bikes vorziehen.

Ob Porsche oder 3L Lupo für die Mitarbeiter ist dabei ......egal.

Scapin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da rookie (5. Oktober 2007)

@ kalle, falco
das ihr zu diesem thema hier stellung bezogen habt find ich echt super! mein kompliment. das macht euch einzigartig.

auch wenn ich die vk-preise in der gesamten bike-branche zu hoch find  , investier ich lieber das geld in ein deutsches produkt einer innovativen firma die das ganze mit herz betreibt.
macht weiter so...


----------



## Murx (5. Oktober 2007)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> mein Name ist Kalle Nicolai und ich werde zu diesem Thema nun auch  etwas sagen, ...ganz ingenieurtypisch als Aufzählung:




Hi - schönschön.
Hier meine Aufzählunbg
Um eins mal klar zu sagen:
(Und jeder der diesen Thread verfolgt hat weiss das)
- Nicolai baut mit die besten Räder auf diesem Planeten
- Wir lieben diese Firma
- Wir haben sogar Verständnis für moderate Preiserhöhungen
- Aber es gibt auch ein paar Dinge die finden wir nur mässig toll
   - Aufpreis für jeden Pups.
   - Miese Dämpfer in der 'Serie'. (Jetzt mal im Ernst, was soll das ? 
     Einen DNM oder ähnliches in ein Nicloai - hallo ? - wer bestellt sowas ?
   - Wieso zahlen wir den regulären VK für die Dämpfer ?! Wenn ich einen 
     Upgrade bei Nicolai mache (gleicher Dämpfer) dann zahle ich das doppelte 
     wie in einem Feld-Wald und Wiesen Internet Laden !
    Dämpfer sind Teil des Rahmens. Der Anteil der Wertschöpfung seitens Nicolai 
    beträgt quasi Null (ich will jetzt nix von Custom shimmed hören)  Wieso also
    rechtfertigt das einen Aufschlag von 200% ?
 - Wieso kriegen wir kein Frameset Angebot ? Da jeder Rahmen bedeutet: Neue   Gabel (Einbauhöhe/neue Druckstufe/Dämfung/mehr Federweg/verstellbar, whatever, pipapa) ist das in summa eine richtig fette Investition. Nicolai könnte uns einfach für einen ausgewählten Hersteller (Sram vermutlich) ein Frameset anbieten. Damit und mit einem venünftigen Preis für den Dämpfer wäre der Preis bei uns um 700 Euro niedriger. Der Aufwand bei euch wird sich in Grenzen halten. Alutech bietet z.b. sowas an.  Einer der Gründe weswegen ich jetzt mein neues Rad bei Jürgen gekauft habe. 
Denkt mal drüber nach.

Gruss


----------



## audiobahn (5. Oktober 2007)

sehr gut!


----------



## audiobahn (5. Oktober 2007)

Scapin schrieb:


> Ich würde immer ein Nicolai mit dürftiger Ausstattung den meisten anderen Bikes vorziehen.
> 
> Ob Porsche oder 3L Lupo für die Mitarbeiter ist dabei ......egal.



prima! das heisst, wenn kalle eines tages sagt dass das rad für das du gestern 3000 euronen bezahlt hast nun 6 kostet fändst du das schon ok.

bezahlst du irgendwann für das bier in deiner lieblingskneippe nun 7  ist das wahrscheinlich auch ok für dich... da es ja keine schönere gibt.

das zeugt von einem starken charakter zu so etwas öffentlich auch stehen zu können


----------



## Scapin (5. Oktober 2007)

audiobahn schrieb:


> prima! das heisst, wenn kalle eines tages sagt dass das rad fÃ¼r das du gestern 3000 euronen bezahlt hast nun 6 kostet fÃ¤ndst du das schon ok.
> 
> bezahlst du irgendwann fÃ¼r das bier in deiner lieblingskneippe nun 7 â¬ ist das wahrscheinlich auch ok fÃ¼r dich... da es ja keine schÃ¶nere gibt.
> 
> das zeugt von einem starken charakter zu so etwas Ã¶ffentlich auch stehen zu kÃ¶nnen



Hey,

wenn mir das Produkt 6000,00â¬ wert ist - dann ja. Nichts anderes habe ich in meinem Post geschrieben. Deine Aussage ist aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Wenn mir ein Bike 6000,00â¬ wert ist kauf ich es - sofern ich die Kohle hab. Wenn nicht, dann kauf ich es nicht.

Ãbrigens, wenn ich mir deine High End Anlage ansehe - billig war die auch nicht. Bekommt man nicht auch fÃ¼r die HÃ¤lfte einen Ã¤hnlich klingenden Sound hin? SchÃ¤tze einfach mal, du wolltest es haben - und es war dir die Sache wert (GefÃ¤llt mir Ã¼brigens ausgesprochen gut!)

KÃ¶nnte man jetzt so weiter treiben - mÃ¶chte ich aber nicht.

Ãbrigens zahlen einige (besonders jÃ¼ngere) in einigen "VergnÃ¼gunsstÃ¤tten" bestimmt 7,00â¬ fÃ¼r ihr Bier. Was auch immer sie dafÃ¼r bekommen - sollen sie ruhig tun.

Nein, ich zahle fÃ¼r mein Bier keine 7,00â¬ - haben ein eigenes Restaurant (und hier kostet das Bier keine 7,00â¬).

Also jedem das, was er sich leisten mÃ¶chte - warum auch immer

Scapin


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2007)

audiobahn schrieb:


> prima! das heisst, wenn kalle eines tages sagt dass das rad für das du gestern 3000 euronen bezahlt hast nun 6 kostet fändst du das schon ok.
> 
> bezahlst du irgendwann für das bier in deiner lieblingskneippe nun 7  ist das wahrscheinlich auch ok für dich... da es ja keine schönere gibt.
> 
> das zeugt von einem starken charakter zu so etwas öffentlich auch stehen zu können



Sorry,ich kann mir das jetzt net grad verkneifen du schreibst zuviel Unsinn.


----------



## roelant (6. Oktober 2007)

edit: Beitrag gelöscht (ich habe mich wiederholt, bringt eh nichts).
Grüsse


----------



## T.I.M. (6. Oktober 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry,ich kann mir das jetzt net grad verkneifen du schreibst zuviel Unsinn.


----------



## ludowingischer (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann mich den Worten von Scapin nur anschliessen. Niemand muss und sollte sich für seinen Erfolg entschuldigen müssen. Da das ganze hier in Jammern auf hohem Niveau endet.
Sicherlich ist es für die Kunden immer von großer Unzufriedenheit gekrönt, wenn Preiserhöhungen ins Haus flattern. Aber diese Preiserhöhungen betreffen nicht nur den Bikemark. Selbst der Preis für einfaches Aluminium, wie es z. B. für Prefaschindeln verwendet wird, ist aufgrund der großen Nachfrage am Weltmarkt gestiegen. Dies betrifft nicht nur den Aluminiumpreis, sondern auch andere Rohstoffpreise wie z.B. Stahl und Kupfer. Hätten wir alle so weit voraus gedacht, hätten wir vor Jahren einen großen Klumpen Alu gekauft und würden ihn heute zu einem guten Preis verkaufen und würden damit unser neues N-Bike finanzieren. Haben wir aber nicht. 
Und zu guter Letzt. Nicolai fertigt in Deutschland, das in dieser Hinsicht nun mal ein Hochlohnland ist. Und ich möchte auf keinen Fall, dass die Rahmen irgendwo in Asien zusammen gebruzzelt werden. Das war unter anderem auch für mich ein entscheidender Punkt, warum ich einen Nicolairahmen gekauft habe - deren Ja zum Standort Deutschland. Für mich stimmt die Philosophie der Firma von vorne bis hinten. Und wer sich von euch einmal die Mühe macht und den Freaks in Lübbrechtsen einen Besuch abstattet, wird sehen, dass hier das Geld nicht einfach für persönlichen Kult der Firmeninhaber verplempert wird, sondern auch wieder reinvestiert wird. Kennt jemand von euch den Preis für ein Bearbeitungszentrum und wie viele Rahmen man verkaufen muss, bis der wieder drin ist? Also, ich sage ja zu Nicolai!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. Oktober 2007)

Gestern in Bischofsmais waren wieder ein paar Nicolais zu sehen. Das sind einfach Traumteile, sowohl verarbeitungs- als auch styletechnisch.

Wie oben schon mehrfach erwähnt finde auch ich eigentlich nur die Aufpreispolitik ärgerlich. Hat hier schon mal jemand ein Ufo St oder ein M-Pire mit X-Fusion Dämpfer gesehen ??? Na also, ein Nicolai-Rahmenkit kostet demnach realistisch gesehen mit einem "Standard" FOX 5.0 halt einfach ca. 300 Euro mehr.
Da sollte man einfach dazu stehen und alle Frames gleich mit einem geilen Dämpfer anbieten und den Preis dann von vornherein höher ansetzen.
Trotzdem gehört Nicolai einfach zum Besten, was man kaufen kann und guter Geschmack war halt schon immer etwas teurer.


----------



## wosch (8. Oktober 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gestern in Bischofsmais waren wieder ein paar Nicolais zu sehen. Das sind einfach Traumteile, sowohl verarbeitungs- als auch styletechnisch.
> 
> Wie oben schon mehrfach erwähnt finde auch ich eigentlich nur die Aufpreispolitik ärgerlich. Hat hier schon mal jemand ein Ufo St oder ein M-Pire mit X-Fusion Dämpfer gesehen ??? Na also, ein Nicolai-Rahmenkit kostet demnach realistisch gesehen mit einem "Standard" FOX 5.0 halt einfach ca. 300 Euro mehr.
> Da sollte man einfach dazu stehen und alle Frames gleich mit einem geilen Dämpfer anbieten und den Preis dann von vornherein höher ansetzen.
> Trotzdem gehört Nicolai einfach zum Besten, was man kaufen kann und guter Geschmack war halt schon immer etwas teurer.



Das perfekte Schlusswort für diesen Tread, finde ich.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Oktober 2007)

jetzt nicht mehr, Du musstest ja noch einen dran hängen


----------

